# Fyrinnae?? (formerly Bombshell Bath)



## glittergoddess27 (May 25, 2006)

I have been seeing a couple people with great FOTD's on here using the pigments from this site. So I ordered on May 5th and of course paypaled the money over without a problem. Then on May 11th, I hadn't gotten any kind of confirmation and could not log into the site to get my order history and e-mailed them about it, the problem logging into the site and the order status. They responded with a "It's taking 8-9 days to process the order and you will get a confirmation" e-mail. So they were well aware that I had inquired about an order and was obviously having problems with the site,.. then I send another e-mail asking about it on Saturday, May 20, and I get a response that their servers went down on May 5th and that they were just now finding out that my order was lost,..... I am just having trouble believing this when I e-mailed them about my problem with the website on the 11th with a copy of my order attached,.. etc,.... Shouldn't they have seen that there was no order that matched that then? I still have no product and the mail has ran today,.. it has been three weeks since I originally ordered. 2 weeks since I e-mailed them about it the first time,. and 4 days since they supposedly sent it out with extras. Am I getting screwed? Has anyone else had problems with getting their product? I really LOVE pigments an I have had good experiences with Pure Luxe and Sweetscents,.. but this is making me a little upset. Am I just over-reacting? Or should I e-mail and demand $$ back?? They really have a couple colors I am interested in,. but now,. I just don't know.

TIA for any help,....


----------



## dawnmelissa (May 25, 2006)

file a paypal claim.  you've got to do it within 45 days of the money being sent though. 

that's really screwed up of them to give you the run around like that.


----------



## velvet (May 26, 2006)

i've heard of people on the bpal forum having trouble with them
i really hope the order i placed last week gets to me
ack!


----------



## glittergoddess27 (May 26, 2006)

If I do not get it by tomorrow,.. Saturday the 27th,.. (That would be a week since I last contacted them.) Then I am definitely going to send them the e-mail to refund my money and look into filing a claim. I just love pigments and it looks like they have some good stuff,.. this really upsets me.


----------



## glittergoddess27 (May 29, 2006)

Update,.. I did finally get my items from them this past Saturday,.. It has however kinda made me wary of ordering off them again in the future.


----------



## mskitchmas (Aug 12, 2006)

*Bombshell Bath*

Did you guys see that BSB has changed it's name to Fyrinnae?

I just got an email from them.


----------



## ExpensiveToy (Aug 21, 2006)

*Queen Mab from Fyrinnae (formerly BSB)...??*

I would like to know if someone has the queen mab pigment from fyrinnae... i don't really understand what kind of pink is!!

If someone has it, can take a picture of the swatch or something?

Thanks


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Aug 21, 2006)

The one I have is a flat baby/carnation pink,.. I would swatch it for ya but my camera bites the big one.


----------



## ExpensiveToy (Aug 23, 2006)

So it isn't like the photo on fyrinnae? it's lighter?


----------



## velvet (Sep 18, 2006)

i LOVE this color. i will try and do a swatch for you tomorrow


----------



## iamlelilien (Dec 11, 2006)

*fyrinnae.*

I wasn't sure whether to put this here or in Cosmetic Discussion, but what do you think of Fyrinnae eyeshadows? I was looking at their site the other day, and I love their bright colors. Does anyone have any, and if so do they work well?


----------



## darkbeauty27 (Dec 27, 2006)

These are fantastic eyeshadow pigments.  Blend fairly easy and stay true pretty much all day.  I own many and they are great.  I think there is a thread for Fyrinnae in the Mineral Makeup part of the board.


----------



## tadzio79 (Dec 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkbeauty27* 

 
_These are fantastic eyeshadow pigments. Blend fairly easy and stay true pretty much all day. I own many and they are great. I think there is a thread for Fyrinnae in the Mineral Makeup part of the board._

 
completely agree.
they have gorgeous colors, and lasts very well! 
You can try ordering samples first (no charge on shipping too) and go from there. I've only ordered samples so far, and love them!


----------



## user79 (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: fyrinnae.*

Like to get some more feedback on these...How do they compare to MAC Pigments? Can they be pressed?


----------



## lsperry (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: fyrinnae.*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Like to get some more feedback on these...How do they compare to MAC Pigments? Can they be pressed?_

 
Yup, they can be pressed.

I started out by ordering samples after I saw someone post their purchases in the "hauls" section.

The colors are richly pigmented, vibrant and stay on all day. They perform and wear just like MAC pigments. On their website they have swatches for all the colors now. I've ordered three times since November '06.

I have 18 full-size (3 grams containers) and have pressed six of them.

My fav colors are "dragon's blood", "black plum", "magenta gauntlets?", "teal velvet", and "digital faerie". 

Also, they have excellent customer service...A short story - my 1st order was lost; then it finally arrived with 2 shadows broken. They immediately sent me replacements and 5 samples with their sincerest apologies. Never once talked w/anyone on the phone -- my e-mails were answered within 30 minutes of my sending them.

Finally, they take approx 2 wks to fill and mail your order. So, it takes about 3 weeks to get it. This is very slow for me because places like MAC, MACpro, Nordstrom, Macy's, etc., will fill and mail my order the same day if you order by a certain time. 

But all in all, I love their shadows....Haven't been disappointed, yet.


----------



## user79 (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: fyrinnae.*

Thank you I just ordered a bunch of these, a few sample sized jars and some full sized ones. It will probably take ages for them to arrive to Switzerland, but oh well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm looking forward to these, they sound great and they are so CHEAP compared to the MAC pigments (which are so big I can never finish them anyway). I just hope I won't have to pay any duty on them here but I looked through the Swiss postal service website and I think I don't. *crosses fingers*

Yey! I haven't bought any makeup in a while and this sounds like a really good deal. I can't wait to get them.


----------



## lsperry (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: fyrinnae.*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Thank you I just ordered a bunch of these, a few sample sized jars and some full sized ones. It will probably take ages for them to arrive to Switzerland, but oh well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm looking forward to these, they sound great and they are so CHEAP compared to the MAC pigments (which are so big I can never finish them anyway). I just hope I won't have to pay any duty on them here but I looked through the Swiss postal service website and I think I don't. *crosses fingers*

Yey! I haven't bought any makeup in a while and this sounds like a really good deal. I can't wait to get them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I forgot to mention how cheap they are for the quality you get. The wait may be long, but you'll going to see it was worth it.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I forgot to mention, I used Fix+ to press mine.

Enjoy!


----------



## user79 (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: Bombshell Bath Anybody else had problems??*

Oh yikes, I just ordered from them....well Fyrinnae, their new name. I hope I don't have any problems. I didn't order with Paypal though so I'm still protected with my CC in case they don't arrive. :/


----------



## jenii (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: Bombshell Bath Anybody else had problems??*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Oh yikes, I just ordered from them....well Fyrinnae, their new name. I hope I don't have any problems. I didn't order with Paypal though so I'm still protected with my CC in case they don't arrive. :/_

 
It took me a couple of weeks to get my items from them, and I'm not sure why. They need to improve that, but honestly, I love their Aztec Gold e/s so much, I put up with that crap for it.


----------



## jenii (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: fyrinnae.*

I love their e/s. I have like, six colors, I think? One is Aztec Gold, and it's my absolute favorite e/s ever. I love it so much.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also have a pink that I REALLY love called Heart of Gold. There's other pinks I've tried by them, but they're too light. This is the best pink e/s I've ever used.

I took pictures of some swatches I did on my hand of a few colors. Maybe I'll post them later.

ETA: Okay, here's a pic with swatches I did of four of the colors.




From top to bottom it's:
Kabuki (which is redder in person)
Heart Of Gold (omg LOVE)
Pearl Sky
Happy Fun Pink (which I don't really like)

HTH!!


----------



## heatherhoneyb (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: fyrinnae.*

ooooh, I am loving Heart of Gold!!  I might have to get one of those!


----------



## user79 (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: fyrinnae.*

These are the colours I bought:

Beltane









Macabre








Fire Opal








Red Hot








Loki








Sunrise








Magenta Gauntlet








Daijodan








Soot Loose








Tabloid








Sarcasm









Can't wait for them to arrive now!


----------



## user79 (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: Bombshell Bath Anybody else had problems??*

As long as it does eventually get there I don't care too much. I was aware that the shipments take a really long time, so it will be worth the wait I hope!


----------



## Esperanza (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: fyrinnae.*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_These are the colours I bought:

Fire Opal








Loki








Magenta Gauntlet








Daijodan








Soot Loose








Tabloid






_

 
OOOH MY!! Those look sooooo nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Do you have any tips on how long it'll take before you receive them? I'm very interested too, and I assume it'll take approximately the same time to get to Switzerland than to France


----------



## user24 (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: fyrinnae.*

so when you guys ordered these eyeshadows did they come in little plastic bags or did you pay more to get them in the jars??


----------



## mistella (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: fyrinnae.*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sexynessy143* 

 
_so when you guys ordered these eyeshadows did they come in little plastic bags or did you pay more to get them in the jars??_

 
the samples come in little jars so the samples are very generous. I think they were $1.50 each. 

here's the eyeshadows on (wet). i used Magena Gauntlets and Careless Memory (and some other non-Fyrinnae e/s). so, overall they're pretty nice, but they don't replace my MAC pigments. they were a little messy and hard to blend when wet.


----------



## mistella (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: fyrinnae.*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Esperanza* 

 
_OOOH MY!! Those look sooooo nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Do you have any tips on how long it'll take before you receive them? I'm very interested too, and I assume it'll take approximately the same time to get to Switzerland than to France 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It took a little over 2 weeks from the day I ordered to the day they actually shipped them.


----------



## bottleblack (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: fyrinnae.*

We don't really have a good spot for reviews of products like these that aren't really drugstore or department store brands. Maybe we could make another section in the Reviews forum?  I'm curious to see reviews of individual shadows.


----------



## user79 (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: fyrinnae.*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Esperanza* 

 
_OOOH MY!! Those look sooooo nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Do you have any tips on how long it'll take before you receive them? I'm very interested too, and I assume it'll take approximately the same time to get to Switzerland than to France 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I had the same question so I sent a PM to Padmita, who lives in Germany and she also uses them. I'll just post up her reply, I think it was really helpful, I don't think she will mind.




 Quote:

 
Hi Julia!

The problem is that Fyrinnae takes pretty long to get orders shipped - you can calculate about 2-3 weeks until your order is shipped, and then it depends on the postal service. Usually mail from the US to Europe takes about 1 week, but can be up to 4 if your package is stuck in customs because they take forever to notify you - at least around here. They usually state their current approximate time to get orders ready on their index site. The normal time until your orders gets to you should be around a month or less (mine was 3 weeks).

As for the quality, I find the colors vary. I prefer the shimmery ones, those that blend well and go on easily like Saltwater Taffy. Some of the colors are pretty pigmented, but with not so much shimmer (like Ripped Jeans). And some are really chalky and go on a little blotchy (like Fire Opal and Peppermint Stick), so it's a little hit or miss... They are not comparable to MAC Pigments IMO, but that goes for all minerals because MAC pigments contain additives.

HTH!

Pad


 Quote:

  Originally Posted by MissChievous 
Hi Padmita

I saw in some of your FOTDs that you use Fyrinnae (BSB) pigments. You live in Germany, right? I was wondering how long did it take for your order to arrive after you purchased them online? I live in Switzerland and I just purchased a bunch yesterday and I have read some people say that it takes forever to arrive....

Since we both live overseas from the States I think it would be an accurate comparison on shipping time estimates.


Also, how satisfied are you with the Fyrinnae eyeshadows? How do they compare to the MAC pigments?


Thanks in advance,


-Julia


----------



## Esperanza (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: fyrinnae.*

Thanks Julia (and Padmita!). Mmm... a month, it's a bit long


----------



## Daligani (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: fyrinnae.*

Hey ladies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was just wondering if anyone has tried their foundations? I've picked out a ton of shadows already and I'm considering trying some foundation, too.


----------



## Esperanza (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: fyrinnae.*

Arrrgh damn, I've got some problem to order Fyrinnae e/s online 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




For those who live in Europe, did you pay with a Paypal account or with your CC directly? I've never bought anything online with Paypal but as Fyrinnae is overseas, maybe it's the safest thing to do... 
I wonder if the terms of payment and the delivery time will be longer if I use Paypal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Can somebody help me with this please?


----------



## Daligani (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: fyrinnae.*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Esperanza* 

 
_Arrrgh damn, I've got some problem to order Fyrinnae e/s online 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




For those who live in Europe, did you pay with a Paypal account or with your CC directly? I've never bought anything online with Paypal but as Fyrinnae is overseas, maybe it's the safest thing to do... 
I wonder if the terms of payment and the delivery time will be longer if I use Paypal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Can somebody help me with this please?_

 
Well, I'm in the US, but I wouldn't think that paying via Paypal would make the shipping any longer.. in fact, if anything, I would _think _ that it would be faster. I've used Paypal for all sorts of things and I've never ever had a problem with it. Paypal is awesome


----------



## Esperanza (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: fyrinnae.*

Thank you *Daligani*





  Actually I was a bit scared by giving my informations directly on their site but anyway, it didn't work yesterday so I think I'll use Paypal now. 
I remember a post by Glittergoddess who said that she had some problems in paying with Paypal in Fyrinnae site, that's why I wasn't so sure.


----------



## Esperanza (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: fyrinnae.*

Ok, my order is done 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Here's what I bought (and I'm dying to receive them already...!)

Dragon's Blood








Beltane








Tabloïd








Pyro








Mithril








Magenta Gauntlet's








Irish moss








Fire Opal








Evening Fog








Black Plum








Newcastle


----------



## Daligani (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: fyrinnae.*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Esperanza* 

 
_Thank you *Daligani*





  Actually I was a bit scared by giving my informations directly on their site but anyway, it didn't work yesterday so I think I'll use Paypal now. 
I remember a post by Glittergoddess who said that she had some problems in paying with Paypal in Fyrinnae site, that's why I wasn't so sure._

 
Oh, you're welcome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




To be honest, I was really nervous the first time I ordered from them as well.. but, I alway get nervous the first time I give info somewhere online. Everything went perfectly with the first order a couple weeks ago so I was really confident about placing a second order (just a few days ago). I can't wait until my new ones get here, either!!! 
I don't have any of the ones that you just purchased, but, I also ordered Newcastle and I'm looking forward to it the most. It looks gorgeous, doesn't it?!?!


----------



## Esperanza (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: fyrinnae.*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Daligani* 

 
_Oh, you're welcome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




To be honest, I was really nervous the first time I ordered from them as well.. but, I alway get nervous the first time I give info somewhere online._

 
Yeah so am I... I thought about ordering 2 weeks ago and I've only commited the crime last night! As I'm ill since 2 days, it has cheered me up a bit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Daligani* 

 
_Everything went perfectly with the first order a couple weeks ago so I was really confident about placing a second order (just a few days ago). I can't wait until my new ones get here, either!!! 
I don't have any of the ones that you just purchased, but, I also ordered Newcastle and I'm looking forward to it the most. It looks gorgeous, doesn't it?!?!_

 
Ooooh yes, it does 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I totally fell in love when I saw it one the site! I'm much more confident now, I just can't wait to have them in hands too!

Which ones did you purchase? Did you pick some foundations as well?


----------



## Daligani (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: fyrinnae.*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Esperanza* 

 
_Yeah so am I... I thought about ordering 2 weeks ago and I've only commited the crime last night! As I'm ill since 2 days, it has cheered me up a bit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Ooooh yes, it does 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I totally fell in love when I saw it one the site! I'm much more confident now, I just can't wait to have them in hands too!_

 
Well, the ones that I already have and have used.. I LOVE. So, I'm really looking forward to playing more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This one.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







.. Haunted,  is one of my absolute favorites so far.
It looks like this on me.. (clickable thumby)



I used Untitled paint as a base and was also using their Nijiiro as the highlight color with a mixture of MAC Green brown and BE Graphite in the outer V.. 

Oh, and Fyre and Ice.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 is gorgeous as well!! I used it yesterday with MAC Sunpepper and the two blended together beautifully. 










I seriously give Fyrinnae two thumbs up! 

I hope you get to feeling better soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm not feeling so well myself. My daughter felt the need to bring me home some virus from school. Yay haha
Oh and makeup cheers me up too lol my husband was just asking me yesterday why I did my makeup when I was feeling so sick. I told him that it was because it made me feel better mentally. It really does! As a matter of fact, I was sickly when I did that Sunpepper/Fyre and Ice combo up there..


----------



## Esperanza (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: fyrinnae.*

Thank you, hope you're gonna be fine too! I have a sore throat and I've got the very sexy Bonnie Tyler's voice since 2 days... hello antibiotics!!

Oh yeah I remember well this makeup: Haunted is really beautiful on you. You know, I've hesitated for Fyre & Ice but I chose Black Plum instead... I was afraid of the glitters but on your pic, they aren't too much! 
If it goes well with my 1st order, I think it'll be my next purchase...among others...


----------



## Daligani (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: fyrinnae.*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Esperanza* 

 
_Thank you, hope you're gonna be fine too! I have a sore throat and I've got the very sexy Bonnie Tyler's voice since 2 days... hello antibiotics!!

Oh yeah I remember well this makeup: Haunted is really beautiful on you. You know, I've hesitated for Fyre & Ice but I chose Black Plum instead... I was afraid of the glitters but on your pic, they aren't too much! 
If it goes well with my 1st order, I think it'll be my next purchase...among others... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh I really do recommend Fyre and Ice. I was hesitant on it too because of the insanely shimmery look in the picture, but I figured.. what the hell, we'll just see 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And it's really not _as _glimmery as you would think. I only used it dry, though, so it very well _may_ be really glimmery when wet. It really is gorgeous color, though.. 

I'm sure I will be getting even more if this order I have coming turns out well lol I just love samples. I only own one full size jar of color right now.. and that's a BE glimmer called Fascination (_very_ pretty). I just rarely use one specific color enough to need a full size jar. I did order a full size of the Fyrinnae Nijiiro, though. It's a kick ass highlight (I'm sure I already said that). 

Anyway.. these are the ones I have on the way.

*Anemone *





*Blue Silver* 





*Daijodan *





*Dark Magik *





*Fool's Gold *





*Iris *





*Karasu *





*Macabre* (professional color) 





*Necromantic* 





*Newcastle *





*Nijiiro* (full size)





*Platinum *





And I also got two foundation samples. I want my new toys.. like.. NOW.


----------



## Esperanza (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: fyrinnae.*

Oooh I really like Dark Magic, Necromantic and Platinum. And that Nijiiro too, nice choice
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Mmmm... I think I'll prepare my next "market list" now! 
I only ordered samples, I wanna try first but I think I'll like those new e/s..... aaaaaaaargh, 2 weeks (or more... god, I don't wanna think about it!).


----------



## Daligani (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: fyrinnae.*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Esperanza* 

 
_Oooh I really like Dark Magic, Necromantic and Platinum. And that Nijiiro too, nice choice
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Mmmm... I think I'll prepare my next "market list" now! 
I only ordered samples, I wanna try first but I think I'll like those new e/s..... aaaaaaaargh, 2 weeks (or more... god, I don't wanna think about it!)._

 
LOL I already have a new list I'm making of the next colors I want samples of. I had it started the next day after I placed the order 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Platinum looks _very_ similar to BE Drama. I absolutely love the color but despise how it turns slightly muddy and the glimmer seems to disappear when I blend it. I have to apply.. then reapply.. then reapply again. I've only got a teeny bit left of it so I figured I would see how close the two are. 

Dark Magik looks like ALOT like BE Here Kitty.. which is another gorgeous color. Necromantic looks nothing like I've ever tried.. so I'm kinda branching out of my "norm". I got quite a few blues this time.. which is something that I rarely wear because most blues tend to clash with my blue eyes. Hopefully I can come up with some good combos using these new ones. We shall seeeeeeeee!


----------



## user79 (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: fyrinnae.*

My order arrived a while ago, I haven't actually used many of them. The thing is that they are quite messy to use, so it's not so practical for in the morning when you're rushed to get out the door. But when I have more time, I will try them out more. They aren't comparable to MAC pigments, imo....Pigments are much more intense and they seem to adhere better.


----------



## Esperanza (Feb 18, 2007)

*fyrinnae.*

I saw on your last FOTD that you used those e/s with a shadestick: since I discovered Beige-ing, I use it practically all the time with every e/s and they last so much longer with it. But MAC pigments don't need it, it's true they are quality. 
When you'll try your other Fyrinnae shadows, let us know about the result (this way I could wait easily for mine to arrive lol !)


----------



## Esperanza (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: fyrinnae.*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Daligani* 

 
_LOL I already have a new list I'm making of the next colors I want samples of. I had it started the next day after I placed the order 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ah ah, that's excellent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Daligani* 

 
_ I got quite a few blues this time.. which is something that I rarely wear because most blues tend to clash with my blue eyes. Hopefully I can come up with some good combos using these new ones. We shall seeeeeeeee! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You can wear blues even if you have blue eyes, but you have to work the contrast: a very dark blue mix with a brighter one, or with a plum e/s will be beautiful on you.


----------



## Esperanza (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: fyrinnae.*

YAY!! My samples have just arrived, it only took 2 weeks :woohoo:
I'm pleasantly surprised, they offered me a free sample, how nice! I had Solstice e/s


----------



## Daligani (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: fyrinnae.*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Esperanza* 

 
_YAY!! My samples have just arrived, it only took 2 weeks :woohoo:
I'm pleasantly surprised, they offered me a free sample, how nice! I had Solstice e/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yep!! It seems that they send a free sample or two with every order 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I do feel the need to update on how they work for me..

OK.. they all work great for me, BUT, I've found that, with many of them, using them with MAC paints is not the best way to go. They actually _can_ get a little messy if you're using a paint as a base. I get crazy fallout with a few. The good thing though is that, so far, all that I have tried have worked excellently with shadesticks underneath. Even the super messy ones (for some reason, I'm completely blanking on which ones lol). 

They still get a thumbs up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, and I did end up trying their foundations.. but, I ordered a couple samples that were just too light. I have Moonstone.. which is only maybe one shade too light, and then Quartz.. which makes me look dead lol Anyway, since they were too light, I didn't keep them on all day, so I have no clue how the wearability actually is.

I will probably try out one or two more samples of it soon.. I'll update you on that if I do


----------



## Esperanza (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: fyrinnae.*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Daligani* 

 
_Yep!! It seems that they send a free sample or two with every order 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I didn't know that, it's quite nice!! 


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Daligani* 

 
_OK.. they all work great for me, BUT, I've found that, with many of them, using them with MAC paints is not the best way to go. They actually can get a little messy if you're using a paint as a base. I get crazy fallout with a few. The good thing though is that, so far, all that I have tried have worked excellently with shadesticks underneath. Even the super messy ones (for some reason, I'm completely blanking on which ones lol). 

They still get a thumbs up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hey good news for me as I have 2 shadesticks (Beige-Ing and Sharkskin) and no paints at all! I'll try to use Beige-Ing as a base, that way the e/s' colours won't change too much.


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Daligani* 

 
_Oh, and I did end up trying their foundations.. but, I ordered a couple samples that were just too light. I have Moonstone.. which is only maybe one shade too light, and then Quartz.. which makes me look dead lol Anyway, since they were too light, I didn't keep them on all day, so I have no clue how the wearability actually is.

I will probably try out one or two more samples of it soon.. I'll update you on that if I do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Aaah shame... but you can always warm your complexion up with some blush, it's better to wear a lighter foundation than a darker one.


----------



## Daligani (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: fyrinnae.*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Esperanza* 

 
_I didn't know that, it's quite nice!! 

Hey good news for me as I have 2 shadesticks (Beige-Ing and Sharkskin) and no paints at all! I'll try to use Beige-Ing as a base, that way the e/s' colours won't change too much.

Aaah shame... but you can always warm your complexion up with some blush, it's better to wear a lighter foundation than a darker one._

 
Oooh, beige-ing is what I use and the ones that I have work great with it =)

I went ahead and ordered two more foundation samples this afternoon and of course, more eyeshadow lol I'm addicted badly! The shade, Moonstone, was just a liiiiiiiittle bit too light. It didn't make me look "off" in the face at all. In fact, I LOVED how it looked. I mean, pale kicks ass on me lol!! My eyes seemed to stand out more and my blush looked awesome.. it actually showed up on me! The only problem was that you could really tell a color difference in between my neck and face 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




One of the two samples that I ordered seems to be just one shade darker than Moonstone and then I got another one that seems one shade darker than that. Hopefully, one of them will work for me. It's alot cheaper than the drugstore mineral foundations..


----------



## Daligani (Mar 17, 2007)

*I tried out Fyrinnae mineral foundation.. (pics included).*

So far, I love it. I had tried a couple of lighter shades a couple weeks ago.. the Moonstone and Quartz.. but, they were both too light for me. Quartz was waaay too light, but, Moonstone seemed just ever so slightly too light. This time, I got Pyrite, which seems to be a perfect match. I would still like some input from you all, though!

My usual foundation.. L'Oreal Bare Naturale..






And yesterday with the Fyrinnae Superpower mineral foundation in "Pyrite", which is one of the light shades. (Oh, and please ignore how tired I look. I wasn't feeling well at all when I took the pics)..

This was taken in natural light, btw.






The coverage seems really good.. which is a very big deal for me since I have alot of "issues" that I need covered up. It didn't feel heavy at all, nor did it look cakey. The only problem I had with it was that later on in the day, it didn't keep me from getting oily in the t-zone. BUT, I haven't found any foundation that has kept that from happening to me. 

Sooo, what do you think? Does the color seem to match well?


----------



## frankie! (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: I tried out Fyrinnae mineral foundation.. (pics included).*

It looks like you have naturally flawless skin. It's perfect!


----------



## Daligani (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: I tried out Fyrinnae mineral foundation.. (pics included).*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frankie!* 

 
_It looks like you have naturally flawless skin. It's perfect!_

 
Oh wow.. thank you very much! I have hoooooorrible skin. See?? 

(clicky to see the scariness!)











 God bless makeup LOL


----------



## user79 (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: I tried out Fyrinnae mineral foundation.. (pics included).*

I think it looks great on you, very natural and gorgeous!!


----------



## Daligani (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: I tried out Fyrinnae mineral foundation.. (pics included).*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I think it looks great on you, very natural and gorgeous!!_

 
Thank you very much


----------



## cynpat2000 (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: I tried out Fyrinnae mineral foundation.. (pics included).*

It looks so beautiful and natural on you. Perfection.


----------



## Daligani (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: I tried out Fyrinnae mineral foundation.. (pics included).*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cynpat2000* 

 
_It looks so beautiful and natural on you. Perfection. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I went ahead and ordered a full size 18g jar of it this morning for $12.50 USD. I don't think I could possibly get any closer to my actual skin color. I've used it for 3 days straight now and it's just perfect. The coverage really is amazing and it makes my skin feel soft.. not made up or cakey. I love it more than any of the other mineral foundations that I've tried (Bare Minerals, Physicians Formula, and Neutrogena).


----------



## jenii (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: I tried out Fyrinnae mineral foundation.. (pics included).*

That color definitely works for you, and the coverage is every bit as good as your usual.


----------



## sassygirl224 (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: I tried out Fyrinnae mineral foundation.. (pics included).*

the color is perfect, it blends nicely into the color of your neck area!  the color you used before looked a little too pink for you.  the new one has great coverage and looks incredibly natural!


----------



## Daligani (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: I tried out Fyrinnae mineral foundation.. (pics included).*

Thanks, ladies =)

I'm still using it and I'm still loving it!


----------



## sigwing (Apr 20, 2007)

*Fyrinnae Eye Mineral Powders!*

www.fyrinnae.com

I've had the pleasure of finding these due to reading posts here, and this website is great as far as showing a wet & dry swatch of every shade!  You can view them all, or sort by finish or shades.  I have a few more yet to arrive and can't wait.

The little plastic jars are packed to the brim, and the shades I've ordered are unusual and just beautiful.  They go on like cream!  Buttah or whatever!

I also bought an eyeshadow base stuff that passed the test run today.  I'm sure I can find more of this brand to order...starting with the shade they sent me a sample of!  I also have my eye on at least one of the blush powders.


----------



## user79 (Apr 28, 2007)

*Re: Fyrinnae Eye Mineral Powders!*

I think they are...ok. They don't have the same pay-off as pressed MAC shadows, imo, but the colours are quite unique. Some go on very sheer while others have more pigmentation.


----------



## sigwing (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: Fyrinnae Eye Mineral Powders!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I think they are...ok. They don't have the same pay-off as pressed MAC shadows, imo_

 
Nothing does!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Out of everything I've ever had, the MAC shadows beat everything.  Everything else is just playing and collecting stuff or experimenting.


I've just really fallen for a couple of the nude type shades here, especially "Earthen."  I also love how their website shows you the swatch of dry & wet application on each one.  I also like being able to order samples in some nice little jars, but the full-size price is not bad, either.


----------



## capellanadea (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: Fyrinnae Eye Mineral Powders!*

I received a sample of Heart of Gold, matte pink with gold sparkles. It's a very pretty color and goes on veryyy smooth but I felt like I had to put a lot for it to show the true color on my lids as it is in the jar. 

"Goes on like butter" - true!


----------



## GalleyGirl (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Fyrinnae Eye Mineral Powders!*

I just ordered some samples the other day, and I can't wait to try them!  I just love the names, they are so creative and appeal to the geek in me.  I got samples of: Dragon Tears, Elven Dagger, Arcane Faerie Glamour, Kung Pao, and Horus perfume oil.  And they are so inexpensive compared to MAC!  I mean there probably is less product, but thats fine, because I'll never come close to using a full size MAC pigment.


----------



## user79 (May 4, 2007)

*Re: Fyrinnae Eye Mineral Powders!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GalleyGirl* 

 
_I just ordered some samples the other day, and I can't wait to try them!  I just love the names, they are so creative and appeal to the geek in me.  I got samples of: Dragon Tears, Elven Dagger, Arcane Faerie Glamour, Kung Pao, and Horus perfume oil.  And they are so inexpensive compared to MAC!  I mean there probably is less product, but thats fine, because I'll never come close to using a full size MAC pigment._

 
I don't think they are really comparable to MAC pigments anyway, the MAC pigs. have much more colour pay-off than Fyrinnae and go on smoother.


----------



## sigwing (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Fyrinnae Eye Mineral Powders!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I don't think they are really comparable to MAC pigments anyway, the MAC pigs. have much more colour pay-off than Fyrinnae and go on smoother._

 

I would sure hope so for that kind of a price difference. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Of course the MAC pigs are bigger jars.  I've gotten a bunch of these here recently & my favorites are Taurus, Nebula and Peach Buns, which are all very similar to the Naked pigment shade that I like, the first 2 being darker tho, but still that kind of nude color with the slight sparkle, not frost.  Peach Buns used dry is pretty right-on for Naked pigment, at least with me.

The thing I like about this, besides the cost, and it seems to be worth what you're paying for sure, I like the huge variety of shades you can get, and being able to get the samples in jars. 

Once I get the ones I want here & at Aromaleigh, tho, I'll be bored again!  I guess I started wandering when I got bored with all the repeats in MAC of the turquoises and purples and pinks.  There's really only so much you can do, tho, I guess.


----------



## Brianne333 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: Fyrinnae Eye Mineral Powders!*

Fyrinnae is one of my favorite places to get eyeshadow at!  I think they have fantastic colors, and I like the fact that they have such a range between more neutral/everyday wear friendly colors and the wilder, more exotic ones.

I own probably 25 of their shadows and I like them just as much as any other shadow I've tried.  I also love using them wet as a liner.  My only caution would be that sometimes their swatches are a bit "off".  I've found that it's best to make a choice by looking at both the swatch and the description to get an idea of what you're getting.

I also like their mineral foundation but I do not like their lip gloss.  I got some for my sister in law and the texture was just all wrong to me.  Their eyeshadows make up for it too and the price is great.


----------



## Showgirl (May 9, 2007)

*Re: Fyrinnae Eye Mineral Powders!*

Their lipgloss is horrible. DON'T buy it.

Their mineral foundation is quite nice and comes in an astonishing range of colours. Paler folks seem particularly well catered for.

Their eyeshadows vary hugely from "wowser" to blergh, I've got maybe about 20 different colours.... on the "highly recommended" list are:-

- Digital Faerie - stunning metallic turquoise with green flash
- Necromantic - soft black with teal sparkles, looks great with DF or Mermen
- Pixie Lust - cheerful pale green with baby blue sparkles
- Mermen - rich ocean green with blue sparkles
- Oberon - dark shimmery purple
- Iris - medium purple shot with green shimmer

On the "don't bother" list IMHO are 

- red hot (chalk-tastic and went ORANGE on me!)
- peppermint stick (the batch I got was sickly pale, not at all like the colour on the site, and a horrible texture)

Moral of the story I guess is buy samples before you go full-size. 

My top recommendation from Fyrinnae is the perfume oils, though. I just got back from a weekend of hard-core clubbing in a series of dank, dingy caverns packed with people, even in such cramped and sweaty conditions I kept being complimented non-stop about how gorgeous I smelled after dabbing Cherry Ice Cream smile on all my pulse-points... the stuff lasts and lasts.... I've had about ten samples of their oils, and have purchased Cherry Ice Cream smile in full size. The other Fyrinnae oils I thought were particularly nice were:-

Chinese Dance
Mango Lemon
Crackling Fire
All Hallow's Eve


Fyrinnae are lovely people and throw in free stuff pretty frequently.

HTH, Sho


----------



## iammakeupaddict (May 26, 2007)

*Re: Fyrinnae Eye Mineral Powders!*

i just went to their site. so many pretty colors! i totally want to order some samples. it's important to note though, their eye colors are "mineral based" but not really "mineral makeup" like their foundations, finishing powder and concealers because their eye colors will contain non-mineral ingredients. (see their about us page)


----------



## entipy (May 27, 2007)

*Re: Fyrinnae Eye Mineral Powders!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Showgirl* 

 
_My top recommendation from Fyrinnae is the perfume oils, though. I just got back from a weekend of hard-core clubbing in a series of dank, dingy caverns packed with people, even in such cramped and sweaty conditions I kept being complimented non-stop about how gorgeous I smelled after dabbing Cherry Ice Cream smile on all my pulse-points... the stuff lasts and lasts.... I've had about ten samples of their oils, and have purchased Cherry Ice Cream smile in full size. The other Fyrinnae oils I thought were particularly nice were:-

Chinese Dance
Mango Lemon
Crackling Fire
All Hallow's Eve_

 
I've yet to find a perfume or cologne which sticks on me longer than about an hour. Do you think theirs might? I didn't know they had scents! OMG! I really don't need to spend more money right now, but... ehhhhh....

I like very light and floral type scents. Anything along those lines you could recommend?


----------



## entipy (May 27, 2007)

*Re: I tried out Fyrinnae mineral foundation.. (pics included).*

I know this is an older thread, but I just found it, and I have to say WOW!! That looks amazing!!


----------



## aeryss (May 27, 2007)

*Re: Fyrinnae Eye Mineral Powders!*

*sighs* the eye-colors look so amazing on the website - but i have a lots of truble with the dark shades. they fade away so much while blending and the color itself gets somewhat .. hm .. dirty and blunt..
i realy like to get some samples of the lighter colors, to find a difference (i heard about) ..


----------



## Conner (May 27, 2007)

*Re: Fyrinnae Eye Mineral Powders!*

well, i like the darker shades more than the lighter ones. 
the lighter shades are not that beautiful on my lids as the were in the jars. maybe i ordered the wrong colours...

but the darker shades are great, imho. easy to blend and to apply and very beautiful.


----------



## eighmii (May 27, 2007)

*Re: Fyrinnae Eye Mineral Powders!*

I just got like 10 samples I ordered.. So far all I've used is Predatory e/s and Omgwtf e/s.

I LOVE them.. Theyre really good for the price. And really easy to blend. And come in really nice colors..


----------



## LaurelMoon (May 30, 2007)

*Re: I tried out Fyrinnae mineral foundation.. (pics included).*

That shade looks gorgeous on you!  You simply glow!


----------



## kuuipo1207 (Jun 28, 2007)

*Anybody used Fyrinnae before?*






 Especially their pigments? I've heard about them and looked over the site. They offer TONS of colors but I wanted to know if anyone has used them and what their "staying power" is? I'd be glad to hear any comments or color recommendations and if any of their other products are decent. 






TIA!


----------



## Showgirl (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: Anybody used Fyrinnae before?*

The quality of their stuff is very varied, I would definitely recommend taking advantage of their sample service before buying a full size of anything. 

As for their products, I don't like their lipstuff at all and I would recommend avoiding it, but their mineral foundation's quite nice (great range of colours), some of the eye pigments I tried were lovely (though some were awful), what I liked best was their perfume oils though, their selection is fab, they last really well, and their "Cherry Ice Cream Smile" has become my signature scent I love it so much... it always gets comments, too....

fyrinnae eye colours I'd give the thumbs up to: 
-------------------------------------
Digital Faerie - amazingly gorgeous
Mermen
Necromantic - looks brilliant with either of the colours above
Pixie Lust
Oberon
Iris - pretty slightly sheer duochrome purple/green
Day Glo Fantasy - an uber-hot pink that I understand they've reformulated, renamed and re-released recently... if you see the world's hottest pink, almost like a neon marker, semi-matte, this is the one and I recommend it

eye colours that were just kinda OK
-----------------------------------
Dragon's Wing - super-sheer and not that useful
Bastet
Fyre and Ice - this and Bastet seemed to smudge really easily and not as sparkly on the lid as in the pot


eye colours I actively disliked
-----------------------------
Arcadia (just looked like a bruise on)
Peppermint Stick (disgusting sickly chalky pink, not like the swatch on the site at all)
Red Hot (kinda ikky orange undernotes, didn't last AT ALL well)


HTH


----------



## kuuipo1207 (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: Anybody used Fyrinnae before?*

Wow! Thanks!! That helped A LOT!!


----------



## sigwing (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: Anybody used Fyrinnae before?*

I have a whole bunch of their shades of eyeshadows and really like them, altho with 1 or 2, I'm thinking a matte taupe shade in particular, it went on sort of funny in my crease.  I always use a base, too, and in fact bought their base which works great but the applicator (roll-on) leaves something to be desired.

If I get energetic, I might do some swatches.  Are there any shades you are interested in like nudes, blues, purples, etc?  I have mostly natural type colors, but that would include some blue-toned, etc.

I highly recommend them, tho, and the samples are awesome, in little jars and not the stupid plastic packet type, very reasonable prices.


----------



## kuuipo1207 (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: Anybody used Fyrinnae before?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sigwing* 

 
_I have a whole bunch of their shades of eyeshadows and really like them, altho with 1 or 2, I'm thinking a matte taupe shade in particular, it went on sort of funny in my crease. I always use a base, too, and in fact bought their base which works great but the applicator (roll-on) leaves something to be desired.

If I get energetic, I might do some swatches. Are there any shades you are interested in like nudes, blues, purples, etc? I have mostly natural type colors, but that would include some blue-toned, etc.

I highly recommend them, tho, and the samples are awesome, in little jars and not the stupid plastic packet type, very reasonable prices._

 

I'd love to see the color one that you have if you get the chance (non-neutral/natural tones) TIA!!   =D


----------



## sigwing (Jun 29, 2007)

*Re: Anybody used Fyrinnae before?*

I'll get to them over the weekend sometime...I've got a full day tomorrow, but I'll get them!


----------



## kuuipo1207 (Jun 29, 2007)

*Re: Anybody used Fyrinnae before?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sigwing* 

 
_I'll get to them over the weekend sometime...I've got a full day tomorrow, but I'll get them! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Cool beans...no need to rush...just whenever you get the chance.


----------



## starangel2383 (Jun 29, 2007)

*Re: Anybody used Fyrinnae before?*

yeah i was curious about this cosmetic line after looking at someone's fotd and i went to the site and i love some of the colors but they look so sheer based on the swatches i saw. i also loved the price for these eyeshadows. does it cost anything to get a sample of the products?


----------



## eighmii (Jun 29, 2007)

*Re: Anybody used Fyrinnae before?*

Samples are like $1.25.. I think..

For being so cheap I think theyre good. I'm always looking for good colors. They have a pig that looks exactly like Clear Sky Blue.. 

Theyre not fabulous.. But theyre a good value for the money.. 

The colors are really good.. But they just dont stay on me well.. even with a base. Or three.


----------



## sigwing (Jul 1, 2007)

Where the hell.....

A couple days ago there was a topic with someone wanting to know about their colors and i offered to swatch some that I have, I took my time to do it yesterday and upload a pic and the topic is gone.  Is it because someone felt there were too many Fyrrinae topics and started deleting?  I really didn't have time to do this, and now it appears it was for nothing unless I find it's been moved to "swatch requests."  I can't keep up with all the moving & deleting that happens at these boards, I guess.


----------



## sigwing (Jul 1, 2007)

nope, it's apparently gone.  I mean, out of all the topics in this message board, is it really necessary to go nuts with deleting?  There's so many duplicate MAC topics, that might be another area to find things to do.  I did a search of Fyrrinae & it only came up with a few topics on this stuff.  I won't waste my time trying to help in the future I guess.  I just read the thing yesterday before I took a bunch of pictures after doing all the swatching.  oh well.

For some reason, the word "Fyrinnae" is in red in my previous post.


----------



## user79 (Jul 1, 2007)

^ Hmmm well I'm not sure, I didn't delete anything here and as far as I know the other mods didn't either...


----------



## lsperry (Jul 1, 2007)

The topic Kuuipo1207 started “Anybody used Fyrinnae before” is within this thread. Scroll up a few posts and you will see it.

She posted:
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kuuipo1207* 

 
_





 Especially their pigments? I've heard about them and looked over the site. They offer TONS of colors but I wanted to know if anyone has used them and what their "staying power" is? I'd be glad to hear any comments or color recommendations and if any of their other products are decent. 






TIA!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
And you replied:
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sigwing* 

 
_I have a whole bunch of their shades of eyeshadows and really like them, altho with 1 or 2, I'm thinking a matte taupe shade in particular, it went on sort of funny in my crease.  I always use a base, too, and in fact bought their base which works great but the applicator (roll-on) leaves something to be desired.

If I get energetic, I might do some swatches.  Are there any shades you are interested in like nudes, blues, purples, etc?  I have mostly natural type colors, but that would include some blue-toned, etc.

I highly recommend them, tho, and the samples are awesome, in little jars and not the stupid plastic packet type, very reasonable prices._

 
So the thread was not deleted; it was added to this one.

Can you still post the swatches, please? The site does not have swatches of all of their shadows and you may have some of the ones I’ve wanted to see.

BTW, kuuipo1207, I’m NW45 and have ordered several of their pigments – some are better than others; some are more pigmented than others. But I still think MAC is a better quality product.


----------



## sigwing (Jul 1, 2007)

THANKYOUTHANKYOUTHANKYOU!
I somehow slid right by where it was within this topic...strange!  Maybe my browser needed a kick in the pants.

Looking at this pic I have, tho, now that you want to see it, I might mention that it really does NOT do this stuff justice.  BUT...the dry application, maybe over paint or something, is the way to go.  It seems to go to mud when damp, or I'm just not doing it right.  But sparkles disappear!  The Loch Ness has beautiful turquoise or blue sparkles that do not show up in the pic, just as most of these others have nice sparkles to them.  You might also check out the "City Lights" stuff because it's basically just jars of the sparkles without a color base & you can do anything with them...they're really nice.  All their stuff is worth at least getting the samples & trying them out!  And I haven't tried anything but the shadows & e/s base.  The shade selection is awesome, price is great, the jars are full to the brim, no shaker that takes up space in the container.  I LOVE my neutrals like Earthen, Taurus, and Nebula which reminds me of MAC Naked pigment.
I also have some browns and white/vanilla colors and a few others, but I picked these to swatch.  They send me a sample with an order, which is really nice & the samples are a good size & in a jar.  They also have swatches on their site for each color, both wet & dry application, but as I say, you need to see them in person with a dry application to appreciate them.

Sorry for the quality of this....I just can't get anything to come out like the pros at this website, no matter which camera I use!  I just don't know how you all do it so well!!!





Since this is the best pic I could get, I'll add some descriptions.
Rapunzel is a pinky peachy with sparkles...very lively & beautiful!
Kimchi is a definite peach with sparkles.
Gwenhwyvar is sparkly greyish violet.
Bubble Tea is a violet toned pink with sparkles.
Lochness is the dusty dark sea green with turquoise/blue sparkles.
Disorganization, kind of a khaki green neutral with sparkles...unique & really great!
Evening Fog, medium dk grey/blue with sparkles.
Black Plum, just what it sounds like, not heavy with sparkles but some.
Karasu, bluish black with sparkle.  
Freyr, med-dk pink violet, not heavy with sparkle.


----------



## sigwing (Jul 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lsperry* 

 
_Can you still post the swatches, please? The site does not have swatches of all of their shadows and you may have some of the ones I’ve wanted to see.
_

 
  I actually don't think I'd ever ordered anything without a swatch.  I've also noticed they have a few different categories & I haven't gotten into a couple of them too much or found anything I "needed."


----------



## Amiepots (Jul 4, 2007)

H'ok amies swatch time!

Dry: (Flash then No Flash)










Wet: (Flash then No Flash)









From Left to Right - Pyro, Slaugh, Kuroneko, Pearl Sage, Japan, Elven Dagger, Dragons Wing, OMGWTF, Fire Opal, Neo Universe, West End

And some on, West End and Neo Universe (plus mac vanilla pig on brow bones)












(A bit sloppy I know but I was so excited to try these on haha)


----------



## kuuipo1207 (Jul 4, 2007)

Oh wow!! Thank you so much Sigwig and Amiepots for taking the time to do these! I think I'll order some samples in a couple of weeks!!  =D


----------



## sigwing (Jul 5, 2007)

Wow...Amie's got the bright stuff!  I love it on your eye!  Those are great colors.


And it's always going to look better when you get it "in person", so you gotta get some samples!  I've been tempted by a few of those, and I have Sluagh & Fire Opal.


----------



## mariaelena40 (Aug 1, 2007)

I've ordered from them before and if I remember correctly, they took about 10 days to get it too me.  Their colors are beautiful, give them a chance.


----------



## deathcabber (Aug 9, 2007)

I have really become a Fyrinnae addict lately!!! Here are swatches of all the colors I own by them:


















































Sorry that the last one really sucks, it really doesnt do those colors justice!


----------



## Daligani (Aug 11, 2007)

*deathcabber* = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Seriously, you are my hero right about now. Thank you sooooooooo much for doing all of those swatches!! You have a ton of colors that I wanted to see better swatches of. 
You friggin rock 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have a quick question for you. Did you do these swatches over a base? 
I have around 25 Fyrinnae samples and they all seem to apply differently. Some work better over a shadestick, some are better over paints, but the majority of them seem to apply beautifully over UDPP. I was just wondering what your experience was with the colors you own. Specifically, Saki and Sashimi.. I'm in love with that swatch on you.


----------



## entipy (Aug 11, 2007)

WOW!!! That's a lot Fyrrinae e/s!


----------



## evil (Aug 11, 2007)

there's so many colors i want to try


----------



## deathcabber (Aug 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Daligani* 

 
_*deathcabber* = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Seriously, you are my hero right about now. Thank you sooooooooo much for doing all of those swatches!! You have a ton of colors that I wanted to see better swatches of. 
You friggin rock 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have a quick question for you. Did you do these swatches over a base? 
I have around 25 Fyrinnae samples and they all seem to apply differently. Some work better over a shadestick, some are better over paints, but the majority of them seem to apply beautifully over UDPP. I was just wondering what your experience was with the colors you own. Specifically, Saki and Sashimi.. I'm in love with that swatch on you._

 
No prob!!!! They are just on my hand, no base at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I do however always use UD PP on the eye. My experience is the same...these are very trial and error. I really love them all, but you have to spend time to get them to apply the way you want.  Sake and Sashimi is gorgeous IRL...the green shimmer is amazing. I am still trying to find the best way to make it show up on the eye.

Please share your tips with me...like which are best over a S/S because I dont own any and I might need to get some!!!


----------



## Daligani (Aug 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *deathcabber* 

 
_No prob!!!! They are just on my hand, no base at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I do however always use UD PP on the eye. My experience is the same...these are very trial and error. I really love them all, but you have to spend time to get them to apply the way you want.  Sake and Sashimi is gorgeous IRL...the green shimmer is amazing. I am still trying to find the best way to make it show up on the eye.

Please share your tips with me...like which are best over a S/S because I dont own any and I might need to get some!!!_

 
You know, I can't remember off the top of my head which ones apply better over what.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't think I have enough 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 in me lol

I do know that, the ones that don't seem to "stick" very well, those are the ones that are best applied over a shadestick.. or even a regular ol' concealer stick can work. The only shadestick I own is Beige-ing. The paint that I have is Untitled.. the one color that I can think off for sure that works great over the paint is Professional Colors- Macabre. It's definately one of my favorites. 

The one tip that I can give that will almost *definately* make a difference is.. When applying your fyrinnae colors over a shadestick (or whatever 'sticky' type base you're using), you neeeeever want to swipe your colors. Always use a tapping/pressing type of motion. My absolute favorite brush for this is a Sonia Kashuk brush 09..






The bristles are looking a little splayed here, but it's because I need to clean it haha. Now, I don't own it, but from what I can tell online, I'm thinking that the MAC 242 would be the equivalent to it. 

If I have a chance this week, I will swatch the colors that I have over the 3 bases I own.. the shadestick, paint, and UDPP. That way, you can see the difference in how they all apply


----------



## deathcabber (Aug 13, 2007)

Great!!! Thanks for the info 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I will post any helpful hints as they come to me! I think I own a brush similar to that but I will have to check. I also found that the patting does work better. My last thing is how make the really powdery colors stay on and have the shimmer show up. Ive been meaning to get Beigeing for a while, now I will def. get it!


----------



## deathcabber (Aug 14, 2007)

So, I took your advice and went to get a Shadestick last night, but the SA talked me into a paint pot in Bare Study instead....Im test driving it today and so far so great!!! The colors are vibrant and blended smoothly...but then again these were nice to begin with so we will have to see over the next week


----------



## MACHOMULA (Sep 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *deathcabber* 

 
_So, I took your advice and went to get a Shadestick last night, but the SA talked me into a paint pot in Bare Study instead....Im test driving it today and so far so great!!! The colors are vibrant and blended smoothly...but then again these were nice to begin with so we will have to see over the next week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I like shadesticks better-they seem a little "wetter" and tend to grab real fine powders better.


----------



## kblakes (Sep 12, 2007)

I use a super cheap smudger brush from studio tools that I bought at target.  It has really short, dense bristles and it works great.  I just tap it on over my udpp and paint and I am good to go.


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Sep 23, 2007)

There colors are so beautiful. I have heard it takes a long time for them to ship especially now.


----------



## moonsugar7 (Sep 27, 2007)

wow! those swatches are amazing, I have about a dozen of fyrinnae's shadows, but only a couple of those swatched.  I have had a terrible time getting them to blend, it seems when I blend the color completely disappears leaving a slight muddy color left.  I don't have this problem with Mac or other pressed shadows...I may have to try some of the ones listed to see if I have better luck with blending.

I do have their mineral foundation in Citrine Superpower and it is awesome, as well as a couple of their blushes which are also really good.


----------



## darkbeauty27 (Oct 2, 2007)

Sadly the perfume oils are now discontinued!  I got some right after they made the announcement but am looking for other etailers who make similar fragrances.  Any recs?  The Fyrinnae oils were just so 'real' and nice, with no synthetic smell like some other etailers.


----------



## lethaldesign (Oct 23, 2007)

I've seen some beautiful FOTDs with some of the Fyrinnae shadows & its made me decide to purchase some. For those of you who use Fyrinnae, please post your favourites!! I am overwhelmed by the amount of shades on the site... also, has anyone tried the City Glam colours? Glitter/sparkle? I'm interested in getting one, but unsure how the payoff is or if the staying powder is good over other e/s?

TIA!


----------



## jilliandanica (Oct 24, 2007)

I was interested in buying their Rice Powder Primer. It received great reviews on MUA but I just wanted to know if any of you Fyrinnae fans have tried it. TIA!


----------



## Shadoodoo (Nov 3, 2007)

I've just gone on a sample rampage through this site! I think I've ordered about 30 e/s samples and a full-sized rice primer powder, as I've heard fabulous reviews about that. And yet...I'm now tempted by their color-changing inks liquid e/l.  As they're more expensive and as they aren't available in samples, I can't quite afford to go crazy with these. So... Has anyone here tried any of the inks liquids? Color-changing or not, I'd like to know about the the applicator, whether or not the liner flakes or the color fades, etc.  Thanks!


----------



## user79 (Nov 5, 2007)

Eh, I ordered like 5 of those shadows, I never use them anymore. They don't really stick to my eyelid even when using a base, they just kind of get smeared around and then fall off.


----------



## jilliandanica (Nov 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadoodoo* 

 
_I've just gone on a sample rampage through this site! I think I've ordered about 30 e/s samples and a full-sized rice primer powder, as I've heard fabulous reviews about that._

 
I'm interested in the rice primer powder too...please lemme know how you like it! TIA!


----------



## darling (Nov 19, 2007)

I just ordered $44 worth of shadow samples from them because I'd heard fantastic reviews from friends.. I'm splurging because I just got paid =X Hope it's not all wasted as I see both positive & negative comments about it here


----------



## Shadoodoo (Nov 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jilliandanica* 

 
_I'm interested in the rice primer powder too...please lemme know how you like it! TIA!_

 
I got the rice powder in and I love it so far!  It's a great primer and helps to control my oilies quite nicely.  Definitely a must buy.

In any case, I went ahead and splurged for those color-changing inks liquids.  The color change is extremely subtle--I was a bit disappointed.  As to the liners themselves, though, they're wonderful.  They dry quickly and stay put.  And even though the color-changing aspect was a let down, the colors themselves are quite beautiful.  I'm definitely going to buy more of Fyrinnae's liners in the future!

As for the shadows, I haven't really tried them out quite yet.  Well, not with a base, anyway.  They don't quite last as long as I'd like on my lids.  But after I try them out with UDPP, I'll let you know how I feel about them!


----------



## iheartangE (Nov 25, 2007)

Random question-is Daemonic loose shadow discontinued?  I can't find it on the website and I absolutely MUST have it-haha!


----------



## wolfsong (Nov 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadoodoo* 

 
_I got the rice powder in and I love it so far!  It's a great primer and helps to control my oilies quite nicely.  Definitely a must buy.

In any case, I went ahead and splurged for those color-changing inks liquids.  The color change is extremely subtle--I was a bit disappointed.  As to the liners themselves, though, they're wonderful.  They dry quickly and stay put.  And even though the color-changing aspect was a let down, the colors themselves are quite beautiful.  I'm definitely going to buy more of Fyrinnae's liners in the future!

As for the shadows, I haven't really tried them out quite yet.  Well, not with a base, anyway.  They don't quite last as long as I'd like on my lids.  But after I try them out with UDPP, I'll let you know how I feel about them!_

 
I dont know if you have read this review posted on the Fyrinnae website, but it may be relevant to you:

About Lover's Quarrel:
                        In terms of staying power, this is a great liner! However, the color changes are pretty much non-existent. If anything it goes on a purpl-brown shade and that\'s it, so if you\'re looking for the kind of dramatic contrast shown on the swatch, you won\'t get it.

(developer\'s note: this changes from burgundy to bronze to green when you move it closer and further from light sources. When wearing it you can\'t see much change, unless you hold a mirror and look while walking through differrent rooms/outdoors.)


HTH


----------



## uh_oh_disco (Dec 4, 2007)

Fyrinnae are a staple supplier of my eyeshadows and finishing powders. Some e/s have chalky textures (the rare few) but most are really smooth and silky, a pleasure to apply. I don't know what I'd do without them! Those asking about bases, I use UDPP and they stick as well/ as long as any of the mac pigments I own. 

A few swatches, the light is currently non-existant in my house, so sorry about the quality!


----------



## palegirlsrule (Dec 8, 2007)

I really like Starfish from Fyrinnae-it's a really subtle shimmer It's too bad that they have such a long turnaround time right now or I'd make an order.


----------



## athena123 (Dec 21, 2007)

Unfortunately for me, I can't wear any of their eyeshadows - too much shimmer and sparkle, not suitable for everyday office wear. At least I only spent $$ on samples instead of full size. I love the philosophy behind this company; too bad they can't come up with pressed mineral non-sparkly kind of eyeshadows.


----------



## user68 (Dec 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *athena123* 

 
_Unfortunately for me, I can't wear any of their eyeshadows - too much shimmer and sparkle, not suitable for everyday office wear. At least I only spent $$ on samples instead of full size. I love the philosophy behind this company; too bad they can't come up with pressed mineral non-sparkly kind of eyeshadows._

 
They do have a section of low-shimmer and matte shadows here. Not a huge selection but some beautiful shades anyway. And you can always get the powder modifier if you prefer your shadows in pressed format.

I'm not a huge fan of their eyeshadows myself but on some days they work. I mostly go there for mineral foundation


----------



## giggles1972 (Dec 30, 2007)

i really want to try their pigments


----------



## athena123 (Jan 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Furrinalia* 

 
_They do have a section of low-shimmer and matte shadows here. Not a huge selection but some beautiful shades anyway. And you can always get the powder modifier if you prefer your shadows in pressed format.

I'm not a huge fan of their eyeshadows myself but on some days they work. I mostly go there for mineral foundation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
thanks for the link, I didn't know they had the powder modifier- Next time I'm hunting for mineral eyeshadows I may have to give them another look. I really don't like loose mineral eyeshadows at all!


----------



## girloflowers (Jan 31, 2008)

i love love love fyrinnae but oh GOD the order took about two months to get here (i live in australia)

but my shadows stay on all day through rain or shine, and all i use for a base is this cheap no brand gold stick of cream eyeshadow or something.


----------



## greenandcurly (Feb 20, 2008)

I have ordered three times from Fyrinnae, and it's my all-time-favourite brand of eyeshadows! Yes, the shipping times are awful, but it's worth it. And it's great they ship for free when you order a bit more. I live in sweden and it has worked perfectly everytime. 

Colours: They vary in quality of course, the ones with more glitter are harder to get a good result with, but I find that with all shadows, no matter the brand. But they give such a great colour payoff, and stay on the whole day without looking dull at the end of it, and with a good base, it doesn't crease at all! And the range of colours, it's fantastic!

Some of my favourites are Rapunzel had extensions, Black Plum, Dragonskin, Solstice and Dragonmagic, Kitten in heels is also a great colour. I have about 40 of their shadows, and more coming!


----------



## gymangel812 (Feb 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *athena123* 

 
_Unfortunately for me, I can't wear any of their eyeshadows - too much shimmer and sparkle, not suitable for everyday office wear. At least I only spent $$ on samples instead of full size. I love the philosophy behind this company; too bad they can't come up with pressed mineral non-sparkly kind of eyeshadows._

 
you should get snow leopard, super pretty, non shimmery, very silky taupe color.

i love fyrinnae. they're eyeshadows are awesome. my faves are: newcastle, little red's pet wolf (i think this might be d/c now but luckily i got a full size), selkie skin (moth brown dupe), sake & sashimi, snow leopard, and queen mab. I also love their inks, easy to apply and stay put.

only downside is obviously the wait time, but i don't mind waiting.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Feb 23, 2008)

I really love Fyrinnae.

I really wish they would make their own pressed shadows. I'm starting to have way too many little pots in my traincase. 

The only shades I got that I don't like are peaseblossom, kimchi, winter again and kitten in heels. I have Leif, shallow sleep, tempting hansel, montalivet, japan, equality.......the list goes on.

I freaking love them! Didn't like the powder modifier at all--dumped 3/4 of it and replaced with alcohol.


----------



## Sound Of Vision (Feb 25, 2008)

Oh I've been wanting to order from Fyrinnae since I saw their stuff, but I can't register. Wanna know why? They don't have my country listed!!! Man, that pisses me off. I mean, for fucks sake, they have ANTARCTICA on their country list!! My country is much much closer and easier for shipping.*eyeroll* 
I sent them e-mail about it, will they be including my country in near future, but didn't get any responses. 

Could any of you registered people help me? Can you contact them on any other way?

Oh and it says on their website that they are working on faster shipment...hopefully it's be faster soon.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Feb 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sound Of Vision* 

 
_Oh I've been wanting to order from Fyrinnae since I saw their stuff, but I can't register. Wanna know why? They don't have my country listed!!! Man, that pisses me off. I mean, for fucks sake, they have ANTARCTICA on their country list!! My country is much much closer and easier for shipping.*eyeroll* 
I sent them e-mail about it, will they be including my country in near future, but didn't get any responses. 

Could any of you registered people help me? Can you contact them on any other way?

Oh and it says on their website that they are working on faster shipment...hopefully it's be faster soon._

 
they probably never got back to you because of how busy they've been. I sent them an email months ago and they never got back to me.


----------



## delic1999 (Mar 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_they probably never got back to you because of how busy they've been. I sent them an email months ago and they never got back to me._

 
ditto. I sent one two a few months back and still not a word. 

I need to get more of the rice powder primer! I got a sample of it and fell in love with how silky it makes my face feel and keeps my skin shine free! i use it on top of my BE fondation and mineral vail. I'm probably going to get 2 jars of it so I am stocked up since shipping is crazy now.

Has anyone tryed the oil control powder? I just wonder if there is a difference between the rice powder and that one . Or if i should just stick with the Rice powder primer.

Oh and I got their Silken eyeshadow base in light and I think it is as good as UDPP honestly. I wore one on one lid and the other on the other lid one day to see if there was a difference by the end of the day. And there wasn't any! Now I don't see it on the site. Hopefully it will be added. I love how silky soft if feel when you use it.

I have a bunch of samples but Starfish is one of my faves and would like a bigger size of that one.


----------



## -moonflower- (Mar 22, 2008)

I ordered a load of samples and some full sized products off there in January, and they're still not here! 
Soon, hopefully... 
I can't even remember what I ordered now! 
But I'm excited about it arriving, if it ever does.


----------



## Arisone (Mar 24, 2008)

I ordered in Feb and I'm still waiting. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm still excited about getting my order though.


----------



## delic1999 (Mar 29, 2008)

The site now says it can take up to two months before your order is filled and sent. They also have a thing now that when you go to check out it says that you agree to wait X amount of time for your product to be filled.

I ordered 3 full sized jars of the rice powder primer and a ful size starfish. That way I'm stocked up for a while.


----------



## Paramnesia (Mar 29, 2008)

OMG I'm so glad I found this thread, I'm totally in love with the range of liquid liners they have I'm so gunna have to try some and the cute new jars for the new eye shadows.

Daligani the foundation on you looks AMAZING, I'm seriously thinking I should try it, I'm super pale, don't really like most foundations because they're so heavy (I'm not used to foundation) and I feel nothing ever covers my acne scars and general yuckness.

Oh and they're SO cheap compared to MU here (Aus), I'm willing to wait awhile for a good produce for a good price.


----------



## delic1999 (Apr 17, 2008)

i just got my order on Tuesday and they wrote me on Saturday saying 

"Hello! Just wanted to let you know that since you purchased 3 rice powder primers, but your order was several days before our sale, we have refunded you $7. Your order was sent this morning and should arrive Monday or Tuesday. Have a good weekend!"

Woo hoo! And I got a free sample with my order as well and have yet to try it out. I also found out on the site today that the eye shadow base is on it now! Plus the shipping time are better too!


----------



## Brittni (Apr 17, 2008)

Their eyeshadow base has been on it and IMO it's complete CRAP! Its so liquidy and is annoying to have to roll on. 

I love their shadows though and rice powder etc. Their inks linkers are cool too.


----------



## Papa_Keilbasa (Apr 17, 2008)

my mum ordered some for my birthday [april 25] in febuary-- I don't know if they've come in yet or not; I guess it's good that she ordered so early!
I'm really exited, I got a bunch of colours!


----------



## delic1999 (Apr 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_Their eyeshadow base has been on it and IMO it's complete CRAP! Its so liquidy and is annoying to have to roll on. 

I love their shadows though and rice powder etc. Their inks linkers are cool too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Well I use my finger to blend it on after I roll on a tiny bit on my lid. I have no problems with it. I like it. It wasn't on the site for a while. It just recently got added back onto it.


----------



## Brittni (Apr 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *delic1999* 

 
_Well I use my finger to blend it on after I roll on a tiny bit on my lid. I have no problems with it. I like it. It wasn't on the site for a while. It just recently got added back onto it._

 
Really? I didn't know that! I used to order from there every month until their shipping got absolutely ridiculous. It's not worth it to me anymore. Oh, yeah, that's what I do too...for some reason I just don't like it; doesn't seem to make the colors pop or stay any better then without it. I find Pure Luxe's to be better out of mineral brands anyway but I guess we'll see after UDPP! Maybe I'll do a test of all three on my arm and see which stays the longest.


----------



## delic1999 (Apr 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_Really? I didn't know that! I used to order from there every month until their shipping got absolutely ridiculous. It's not worth it to me anymore. Oh, yeah, that's what I do too...for some reason I just don't like it; doesn't seem to make the colors pop or stay any better then without it. I find Pure Luxe's to be better out of mineral brands anyway but I guess we'll see after UDPP! Maybe I'll do a test of all three on my arm and see which stays the longest._

 
Yep it was off the site for a bit. But anyways the shipping is back to almost normal

"Current "processing" time frame is around 7-20 business days for most purchases (excludes weekends and holidays!). "

UDPP does work very well and has a lot of staying power.


----------



## -moonflower- (May 2, 2008)

My order finally came a few weeks ago. I love the eyeshadows, and the foundation and blush are nice too, as is the rice primer. The roll-on primer I didn't like at all though, it really dries out my lids and makes my eyeshadows chalky and hard to blend.


----------



## dollypink (May 3, 2008)

i made an order last weekend, got an email on 29th april saying it had been shipped but nothing has arrived yet - we'll just have to wait and see!


----------



## Cerydwen (Jun 1, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I purchased a load of samples, including mineral foundations and eye colours. The foundations were lovely (although I think I actually prefer Everyday Minerals), and the eye colors are fantastic! I'd love to order more colours, as their range is so unusual, but I have a slight problem, which I hope somebody can advise me on: no matter how carefully I apply the eye colours, I'm getting extreme fallout over the rest of my face! I've tried applying with one hand (using MAC 252, 194 and 212 brushes), while holding a tissue beneath my eyes with the other hand - this helped a little but didn't totally solve the problem. I've also tried applying the colours wet, but I don't always want such an intense result and, even then, a blob dropped onto my face and ruined my makeup! It's also taking me absolutely ages to complete my makeup because I'm having to be so careful - today I had to give up and resort to my old pressed eye colours because I was running late, which was very disappointing. Any tips would be very gratefully received.

Thanks,

Cerydwen


----------



## deathcabber (Jun 2, 2008)

First, what type of e/s base are you using? Sorry if I missed that! Many people use UD Primer Potion or MAC Paints which both help against fallout. I also find tha Paint Pots work ok, but Shadesticks do not work as well (too sticky almost). Also many people use synthetic brushes shaped like MAC 249. Also, dont buff these on...pat. Not only will they blend better but they will stick better. If none of this helps I will try to think of some other suggestions!


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cerydwen* 

 
_Hi everyone,

I purchased a load of samples, including mineral foundations and eye colours. The foundations were lovely (although I think I actually prefer Everyday Minerals), and the eye colors are fantastic! I'd love to order more colours, as their range is so unusual, but I have a slight problem, which I hope somebody can advise me on: no matter how carefully I apply the eye colours, I'm getting extreme fallout over the rest of my face! I've tried applying with one hand (using MAC 252, 194 and 212 brushes), while holding a tissue beneath my eyes with the other hand - this helped a little but didn't totally solve the problem. I've also tried applying the colours wet, but I don't always want such an intense result and, even then, a blob dropped onto my face and ruined my makeup! It's also taking me absolutely ages to complete my makeup because I'm having to be so careful - today I had to give up and resort to my old pressed eye colours because I was running late, which was very disappointing. Any tips would be very gratefully received.

Thanks,

Cerydwen_


----------



## Cerydwen (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks for your advice - I'm currently using Fyrinnae's rice powder primer to prevent creasing, but maybe some of the products you mention will help the pigments to adhere more successfully - I'll also try the brush you recommend and pat the colours on. If I still have problems I'll let you know!

Thanks again for your help.

Best regards,

Cerydwen


----------



## concertina (Jun 3, 2008)

I placed an order with them on 5/21 and read the 2-17 day processing thing. I wasn't in any rush, so no biggie. Then I got an email on the 23rd; my items were being shipped! Woo-Hoo!

So far, I'm loving them! Serious pigmentation and pretty easy to apply as well. Not much fall out (with Loreal Decrease primer) either.


----------



## -moonflower- (Jun 11, 2008)

My second order came today. It didn't take long this time at all, around 2 weeks before it was dispatched and a week for delivery.
Colours are fantastic! I got 28 samples, and a full size Digital Faerie. 
Aztec Gold is amazing, def one of my favourites


----------



## Glassdoll (Jun 27, 2008)

I want to make an order soon, but i can't figure out which shades to try in their foundation. Could anyone help me? I'm NW25 in SFF. I'm thinking of trying the superpower foundation. Any recs pls?


----------



## CafeAlaStef (Jul 8, 2008)

I love their superpower foundation -  it is a bit chalky for my taste, but has great coverage


----------



## CherryLex (Jul 31, 2008)

I have really fallen in love with the rice powder primer as well in addition to the amazing shades they offer for eyeshadows. They have recently added lip lusters too which I'll probably be ordering in another day or two, they have a small but versatile looking selection and offer sample sizes. 

FYI on the issue of fallout: I usually put a heavy amount of powder down under my eyes & then after applying my makeup sweep it all off with a fan brush. Then I apply foundation etc... I know other ppl use this method too and it's definitely what's worked out best for me when working with loose shadows & pigments.


----------



## uh_oh_disco (Aug 9, 2008)

Bizarre, I rarely/ never get fallout with Fyrinnae no matter what base I use. If you want some extra "grab" try a relatively dry cream eyeshadow and use it with a light hand as a base.


----------



## Almost black. (Aug 28, 2008)

I've ordered some stuff from Fyrinnae for the 1st time a month ago, and must admit that I got them really fast. It took them 10 days to ship it, and another 7 days to arrive. 

I've ordered *rice powder primer* which I see is obviously some fine product 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and I've tried it a bit and must admit it really is great! 

*About eyeshadows*: I ordered about 15 samples and must say that the colours are stunning! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







They look really perfect! 
I'm definitely ordering some more! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





The only thing I *DON'T* like about Fyrinnae is that their CS is not that good. Yes, they let you know if your order has been shipped but that's very much about it. Anything else you ask them by e-mail - they simply don't answer your e-mail and that is what I really don't aprove about trem.


----------



## thelove4tequila (Oct 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Almost black.* 

 
_The only thing I *DON'T* like about Fyrinnae is that their CS is not that good. Yes, they let you know if your order has been shipped but that's very much about it. Anything else you ask them by e-mail - they simply don't answer your e-mail and that is what I really don't aprove about trem. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Honestly I find most online mineral sites to have craptacular CS. EDM didn't bother replying to me when I emailed saying they didn't give me a foundation sample that I paid for. Whatevs.


----------



## thelove4tequila (Oct 9, 2008)

Is anyone else TOTALLY turned off about their processing time? I mean right now its 18-22 BUSINESS days for them to even look at your order. I really want to try some samples because they look gorgeous but anything over a few days to process your order is totally ridiculous and not professional IMO.


----------



## Almost black. (Oct 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thelove4tequila* 

 
_Is anyone else TOTALLY turned off about their processing time? I mean right now its 18-22 BUSINESS days for them to even look at your order. I really want to try some samples because they look gorgeous but anything over a few days to process your order is totally ridiculous and not professional IMO._

 
I am. It really makes me mad actually. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I mean, WHY it takes them a whole month to go through your order? They should hire someone else to work for them, more people probably would make it better. Like this - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But, I'll order something on the beggining of november so I'll get them a month later hopefully.


----------



## CherryLex (Oct 11, 2008)

Honestly I don't mind waiting to get a good quality, low price product from an on-line company. If they hire someone they're going to have to flip that cost over to me and I like their prices as they are. And really, in the grand scheme of life waiting a few weeks to get some eyeshadow really doesn't get my panties in that much of a bunch... I have plenty of others to use while I wait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Just my 2 cents.


----------



## jenizzle (Nov 5, 2008)

I agree with Cherrylex, I don't mind waiting! Plus free international shipping is great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Could any of you recommend a product by them that won't make my skin/foundation look super flaky, esp. around my nose?


----------



## Zantedge (Nov 20, 2008)

Has anybody tried their Lip Lustres?


----------



## Almost black. (Jan 6, 2009)

I've put some pics here with Fyrinnae pigments so take a look:

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f217/f...8/#post1447374


----------



## Almost black. (Jan 6, 2009)

Duplicate post.


----------



## Fataliya (Jan 11, 2009)

Fyrinnae rocks!! I agree with a PP when I say that I'd rather have a long processing time and cheaper prices, than fast shipping and higher prices.

To anyone curious, order the samples, they are generous and they last a long time. Mine lasted me about 6 months.

I use UDPP, and then Chapstick on just my lid, and the staying power is phenomenal.

I also recommend the Arcane Magic shadows. To die for!!


----------



## Fataliya (Jan 16, 2009)

Ok, so I got bored and decided to swatch all my Fyrinnae piggies, lol. I'm a NW20, if that helps any.

The pictures could have been better, I guess, but it's dark here, so I had to work with what I've got:






R to L:
Platinum, Fruitcake, Trickery, Shinkirou, Kung Pao, Angel's Tale, Okapi, Conjuror, 





R to L:
Peaseblossom, Christmas Tree, Daemon's Tale, Meerkat, Orion's Belt, Sumatran Tiger, Titania, Happy Fun Pink, Lemmus Sibiricus, Healer's Touch, Arctic Fox





R to L:
Immortality, Merlot, Pure Sugar, Winter Again, Baby Beluga, Moon Child, Finnegan's Wake, Nijiro, Polar Bear





R to L: 
Japan, Rebellion, Javan Rhino, Bali Mynah, Digital Faerie, Blue Whale, Wizard's Apprentice, Dragontears





R to L:
Dragon Magic, Naughty Elves, Sea Otter, Farseer, Mirrors, Equality





R to L:
Snow Leopard, Solstice, Avian Shapeshifter, City Glam: Lights of Tel Aviv, City Glam: Lights of Quebec, Mineral Highlighter: Confidence

The City Glam is loose microscopic glitter that you can use all over. It's not really glitter, either...it's not disco ball glitter, or little kid glitter. But it makes you nice and shimmery. The mineral highlighter swatch didn't come out, either. It's a really pretty pale pink that I use every freaking day. I love it. It's in my FOTD's that I post.

Anyhow, hope this helps someone out, and I'm sorry the pictures didn't come out better.


----------



## -moonflower- (Apr 1, 2009)

Has anyone used the gel primer yet or any of the new Alice in Wonderland eyeshadows? I just ordered some stuff yesterday, the primer, the new eyeshadows and a few of the lip lustres. I'm really impatient for it to get here now though, I hate that it takes so long!!


----------



## Almost black. (Apr 27, 2009)

I haven't ordered anything in such a long time and I probably won't cause I'm a bit tired of mineral cosmetics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But please give us some review on those products!


----------



## jenizzle (May 7, 2009)

Oooo there's new stuff?! I must get some now, should be here in July! Definitely worth the wait though


----------



## paintednightsky (Jun 23, 2009)

I love Fyrinnae.  They are my favorites along with AL.  I tend to go for Fyrinnae when I want really poppy, intense looks.  Al is less glittery I suppose, but still intense and beautiful.  The colors from FY are so unique.  I love their Neouniverse, Curious & Curiouser, etc.  I have tons of pigment samples from them as well as some full sizes.  Their samples are so generous to work with.  With them, I've found colors like greens & blues that don't usually look good on me that now look great on me.  The key is application to getting the pigment and true quality to shine through.  Takes a bit longer than normal blending but its so worth it.  Their rice primer is one of my favorite primers.


----------



## Onychophora (Jun 27, 2009)

What are their lip glosses like?  I'm always looking for colors that work with my super-pale, super-cool-toned skin, and Ice Cream Party and Lollipop-Pop look like they might.


----------



## mdjmsj (Jun 27, 2009)

Their glosses are more like stains really-they are moisturizing but don't stay glossy for long, they dry to a long wearing 'stain' without being drying. I personally love them.


----------



## InspiredBlue (Aug 4, 2009)

I recently ordered some e/s samples from Fyrinnae. Most of the colors were great, but some I feel are just to full of sparkles that simply fall off when applied. This goes especially for darker shades with sparkles like Biker Chick.

I'm in love with the color Cupcake Sprinkles. It this wonderful purple-blue color.

Now I just need to stop myself from putting in another order, because I want almost so many of their e/s, but I should really create some looks and wear the ones I already have.


----------



## shatteredshards (Oct 6, 2009)

Does anyone happen to know if they're redoing the website or something? It's just a blank black page, except for some white ">>>>>>" and some black text about the company making mmu that you have to hilight to see.​


----------



## InspiredBlue (Oct 6, 2009)

Now it says "10/6: be back soon" as well. I've seen those little arrows a few times over the last week. The site usually comes back up in a few hours. I don't know if it's just updates, or if they are having some kind of trouble with the site.


----------



## Rosalie1915 (Nov 8, 2009)

*Favorite Fyrianne Eyeshadows?*

So i would love to hear some of your favorite eyeshadows that fyrinnae sells, i am thinking about asking for some for christmas!! TIA

* Just noticed i spelled Fyrinnae wrong so i apologize!!


----------



## SuSana (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: Favorite Fyrianne Eyeshadows?*

My favorites are Dragonskin, Newcastle & Oberon.  I really like Newcastle over a black base.


----------



## user19 (Nov 10, 2009)

*Re: Favorite Fyrianne Eyeshadows?*

I actually just got a bunch of samples and am eager to try them out.  I'm going to swatch them for my blog's debut, which won't be for a while.  I can tell you which colors I really liked.  I did already try Curiouser and Curiouser and I loved it.  I didn't like Arctic Fox as much because it simply wasn't shimmery enough, but it would be perfect for a dark purple smokey eye.


----------



## jenizzle (Nov 13, 2009)

Just have to mention that I got a partial refund today from Fyrinnae as my order was delayed by 2 days. 

 Quote:

  We're very sorry that your order was late going out (we try to keep
them under 8 business days, and this was 10)  
 
Their website states an 8-12 day turn around.

I ordered a load of their newest shadows that they did for Hallowe'en and I hadn't expected to hear anything back from them for a month or so (shipping to Ireland is sloooow), so kudos to them for great customer service!


----------



## bhevarri (Nov 29, 2009)

I'm planning to make a christmas order from them =D I am so excited! I love the complexity of these colors!


----------



## Wintertulip (Dec 5, 2009)

Edit: Never mind- it's working for me now!


Is anyone else having issues with their website? I haven't been able to get onto it for a week now. All I get is this message: 

Mozilla/5.0 (Windows; U; Windows NT 6.0; en-GB; rv:1.9.1.5) Gecko/20091102 Firefox/3.5.5 (.NET CLR 3.5.30729)  You may be rceiving this message if our site is undergoing maintainence,  or is temporarily unavailable.   

Can anyone advise please? I would love to be able to buy some of their new collection!


----------



## Kragey (Dec 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Wintertulip* 

 
_Edit: Never mind- it's working for me now!


Is anyone else having issues with their website? I haven't been able to get onto it for a week now. All I get is this message: 

Mozilla/5.0 (Windows; U; Windows NT 6.0; en-GB; rv:1.9.1.5) Gecko/20091102 Firefox/3.5.5 (.NET CLR 3.5.30729)  You may be rceiving this message if our site is undergoing maintainence,  or is temporarily unavailable.   

Can anyone advise please? I would love to be able to buy some of their new collection!_

 

It was just temporary site maintenance. They mention it on their front page now.


----------



## Kragey (Dec 30, 2009)

I think these aren't comparable to MAC piggies, not because they "aren't as good," but because they're different. MAC pigments, IMO, are more like true shades, whereas Fyrinnae shadows are rather complex and multi-layered.

Personally, I recommend putting a dot of water or visine on the back of your hand (I just use water), then dropping in a bit of pigment to apply the colors wet. If the stuff on your hand dries, just reactivate it with a bit more liquid. A firm taklon brush works best for this, like an artist's brush. Then I like to sweep a layer of dry over top with a fluffier shadow brursh...it lasts for hours and looks GORGEOUS.

I haven't used ALL of the colors yet, but Digital Faerie deserves the hype, IMO, and Sidhe looks great with Lucky Charmed.

The super-sparkly colors are best used with pixie epoxy. I don't care much for sparkles, so I don't really own any of those shades, but one of my friends LOVES sparkles and uses Biker Chick and Avenging Salem A LOT with the pixie epoxy.

If you EVER get a color that seems REALLY off, contact them about it and perhaps attach a photo. They are VERY good about sending you a new jar; several people have told me that one of their colors looked "off," but when they sent the issue to Fyrinnae, the new jar was the correct color. I would assume that would happen from time to time with handmade cosmetics. Really, the customer service is great; I sent them a message asking if they ever planned to make a green lip lustre and asked about how metallic Hair Dye is, and they responded promptly. Very sweet people. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish I could've tried their perfume oils and their foundation, because everybody RAVES about them.


----------



## user19 (Dec 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kragey* 

 
_I sent them a message asking if they ever planned to make a green lip lustre_

 
Well what'd they say?  Are they going to make a green one?


----------



## Kragey (Dec 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *psychobunny13* 

 
_Well what'd they say?  Are they going to make a green one? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


"My partner has tossed around the idea of a green before, so that may be in the near future."

^ Sounds like a strong maybe to me.


----------



## user19 (Jan 1, 2010)

Cool.


----------



## ChloeCariad (Jan 4, 2010)

I;ve been seeing alot of reviews about these guys lately, and I am so going to place an order when I get paid this week!

I want me some of the Epoxy!


----------



## jad3 (Jan 18, 2010)

The thing about handmade cosmetics is that no two batches are the same.. I have two jars of Equality (one spilled so they replaced it for me) and one seems slightly greyer than the other.

Has anyone tried their brushes? I heard raves for the bent eyeliner brush, but I would like to hear more about the other brushes! They're quite affordable but I don't really need any more brushes atm...


----------



## monlnd (Feb 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *paintednightsky* 

 
_I love Fyrinnae. They are my favorites along with AL. I tend to go for Fyrinnae when I want really poppy, intense looks. Al is less glittery I suppose, but still intense and beautiful. The colors from FY are so unique. I love their Neouniverse, Curious & Curiouser, etc. I have tons of pigment samples from them as well as some full sizes. Their samples are so generous to work with. With them, I've found colors like greens & blues that don't usually look good on me that now look great on me. The key is application to getting the pigment and true quality to shine through. Takes a bit longer than normal blending but its so worth it. Their rice primer is one of my favorite primers._

 
A stupid question maybe: What is AL?


----------



## monlnd (Feb 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ChloeCariad* 

 
_I;ve been seeing alot of reviews about these guys lately, and I am so going to place an order when I get paid this week!

I want me some of the Epoxy!_

 
I am waiting for my Epoxy to arrive... it´s very exciting... My friend has tried it and she´s very happy with it.


----------



## Flowitu (Feb 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *monlnd* 

 
_A stupid question maybe: What is AL?_

 
 AL means Aromaleigh, also a mineral makeup company. go search them up! They have probably the fastest shipping rate within 1-2 business days generally.


----------



## InspiredBlue (Feb 19, 2010)

I love Fyrinnae's colors. They are just so much fun. If money were no object I'd happily buy one of each and every one of their eyeshadows. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




In reality though, I need to stop buying super glittery fun colors and work on accumulating some eyeshadows for reasonable everyday looks.


----------



## Artemisia (Feb 19, 2010)

Just made my first Fyrrinae order! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I ordered:
Whee mini liplustre
Visual Kei mini liplustre
Shibuya mini liplustre
Fanservice mini liplustre
Pixie Epoxy full size
Meerkat loose pigment sample
Sea Otter loose pigment sample
Shinigami loose pigment sample
Lemming loose pigment sample
Robot Takeover loose pigment sample
Hypercool loose pigment sample
Android Angel loose pigment sample


----------



## Kragey (Feb 19, 2010)

According to Lipsticks and Lightsabres, there are some new colors coming out, including several Arcane Magic shades. And the website says they've added a new ingredient to the lustres to keep them smooth. I is curious!


----------



## shatteredshards (Feb 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Artemisia* 

 
_Just made my first Fyrrinae order! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I ordered:
Whee mini liplustre
Visual Kei mini liplustre
Shibuya mini liplustre
Fanservice mini liplustre
Pixie Epoxy full size
Meerkat loose pigment sample
Sea Otter loose pigment sample
Shinigami loose pigment sample
Lemming loose pigment sample
Robot Takeover loose pigment sample
Hypercool loose pigment sample
Android Angel loose pigment sample_

 

I love love LOVE Hypercool, it is such a great color!


----------



## Artemisia (Feb 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kragey* 

 
_According to Lipsticks and Lightsabres, there are some new colors coming out, including several Arcane Magic shades. And the website says they've added a new ingredient to the lustres to keep them smooth. I is curious!_

 
I've seen those too and they are very pretty.
Will definitely order Glitter Boi, Sequined Master, Futuristic Glam Rock and Electric Stardust when they come out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Actually, it's because of Ana (from Lipsticks & Lightsabres) that I ordered from Fyrinnae in the first place, her swatches are so pretty.
Plus she also really made me want to try Pixie Epoxy after reading her review 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Her blog is my favourite.


----------



## ilexica (Feb 20, 2010)

I ordered some stuff from them a few weeks back and it turned up the other day. Sadly, bloody Royal Mail had managed to rip the bag open and lose all the contents (except for the invoice, which was a nice touch!). Anyway, the happy ending is that I emailed Fyrinnae to ask if they would mind putting in a claim for compensation on my behalf, and they replied promising to replace the order as soon as they could, and were really sweet about it. So two thumbs up for their customer service and I can't wait to play with the shadows - but two thumbs down for Royal Mail for making me wait another month!

I also love the L&L blog


----------



## Kragey (Feb 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilexica* 

 
_I ordered some stuff from them a few weeks back and it turned up the other day. Sadly, bloody Royal Mail had managed to rip the bag open and lose all the contents (except for the invoice, which was a nice touch!). Anyway, the happy ending is that I emailed Fyrinnae to ask if they would mind putting in a claim for compensation on my behalf, and they replied promising to replace the order as soon as they could, and were really sweet about it. So two thumbs up for their customer service and I can't wait to play with the shadows - but two thumbs down for Royal Mail for making me wait another month!

I also love the L&L blog 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Fyrinnae has some of the best customer service out there. The guys who run it are really sweet, and they love their loyal customers. They also listen to suggestions and concerns, which is a HUGE plus in my book.


----------



## AngelaMH (Feb 27, 2010)

Anybody know how long the store is going to be closed & what changes they're making?


----------



## Kragey (Feb 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AngelaMH* 

 
_Anybody know how long the store is going to be closed & what changes they're making?_

 

According to their Twitter, they're going to be closed for a week or two. Not sure what the changes are, though; they may be fixing stuff up to discontinue some colors and introduce others, and they may even be trying to catch up with the mass influx of orders they've had recently.


----------



## Kragey (Feb 27, 2010)

Because I'm awesome and I stalk them like woah on Twitter:

"No, no, no. The site is not closed because of being "overwhelmed". Not in the least! Xinchou has been working on things for a few days and even I'm not aware of all the changes my man is making. But there's a reason he won't say on the blog. A year or two ago, there was an announcement of "price changes" and one person went berserk on forums saying F. was raising prices and a bunch of people ordered like mad. Actually, 4 prices were lowered, none went up."

Also, just for the record: "I do believe it's been mentioned somewhere, but we're changing the Lustre labels so you may still get some old style until they're are gone."


----------



## tangledrose (Feb 27, 2010)

Even though I'm on a no buy for a month, I seriously miss my Fyrinnae window shopping. Almost every day I would trawl through the site, debating the differences between this shade and another, which would build my collection the best. Can't wait for the new colours and want to order some more lip lustres. The only thing I didn't like is how the Professional Colours Chrome pressed. I ended up with a silver glitter bomb all over my pressed Fyrinnae palette! Not good, not good at all!


----------



## Kragey (Feb 28, 2010)

Fyrinnae eye shadow: sample size vs. full size comparison ("... on Twitpic


----------



## InspiredBlue (Feb 28, 2010)

Wow.. where would you put all that eye shadow? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know I've never emptied a sample from them.


----------



## AngelaMH (Feb 28, 2010)

I've emptied samples of Immortality & Equality a couple times but I also have two full sizes of each as back ups. I wear them almost every day.


----------



## ilexica (Mar 6, 2010)

*Re: Aromaleigh?*

Just to say that I got my package - Parental Advisory is just the *perfect* purple, and Cheshire Cat Grin is a wonderful royal blue. They also sent me a sample of immortality so that and equality are now on my wishlist. I really like the pixie epoxy too. Overall, two thumbs up.


----------



## Artemisia (Mar 9, 2010)

My order arrived and I'm so happy with it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




All the colours are so pretty, they actually look much better than their pictures would suggest.
Hypercool is indeed really awesome, glad i ordered that one.
I think I'll stick with sample sizes though as they are quite generously filled.
The lip lustres are really great as well, they smell fab and the colour pay off is really good.
Very opaque, unusual colours and they last quite long too.
Definitely need more of these.
I'm sad that My Toi appears to be gone now though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Really wanted that one, it was a pretty visual kei-ish dark blue (which kinda reminded me of Mana-sama, one of my style icons).

Ohh and Pixie Epoxy is something everyone should own, seriously.


----------



## Kragey (Mar 9, 2010)

^ Yeah, I noticed that a bunch of stuff I wanted to buy is gone now. Kabuki eyeshadow and the My Toi and Deceptive Innocence lip lustres, namely...


----------



## AngelaMH (Mar 13, 2010)

Darn from your description I want My Toi now too lol!


----------



## -moonflower- (Mar 13, 2010)

You didn't miss much with My Toi, it was a bitch to get it to apply evenly and the colour was much more sheer than it looked in the tube.


----------



## Kragey (Mar 17, 2010)

Actually, they appear to be back up. No clue why they disappeared for a day or two; might've been a fluke on my side, or they could've been updating when I checked. I do know that they got rid of Kabuki, which is an eyeshadow I've been dying for. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Also, Twitter-stalk update!

"new "sample" size (shadows &___?) is 1/3tsp. Will function as both sample and Mini size, no qty limit, can pan-press w/ 2."

Damn, guess I'm gonna have to start buying full sizes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







EDIT: apparently, people have been complaining about the price changes: http://bit.ly/c2Cp1Y

WTF?! You're getting MORE, and you're only paying an extra quarter! And there's no limit on how many samples you can get anymore! And this company has always put out great products at ridiculously low prices! WTF is wrong with these people; why in God's name are they whining?!


----------



## shatteredshards (Mar 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kragey* 

 
_"new 'sample' size (shadows &___?) is 1/3tsp. Will function as both sample and Mini size, no qty limit, can pan-press w/ 2."_

 
I'm just as baffled as you are as to why people are whining about it. A 1/3 tsp jar for $2 is a pretty nice trial size - bigger than a standard sample, but not a full jar, which I never really can use up. I definately like it.


----------



## tangledrose (Mar 18, 2010)

People are really complaining about an extra 25 cents? Sheesh.

I know that for me personally, a small increase like that is no problem given that they offer free postage to international customers. Thats what usually stops me buying overseas, when business wants $12 and way way up just to post a lipstick or something to australia. Its ridiculous.

Just patiently waiting for the store to reopen! Want new colours.


----------



## Almost black. (Mar 18, 2010)

That's so funny and so typical. People will always complain about something so ridiculous like extra 25 cents (WOW), but when it comes to bigger changes (like MAC pigments for example) they are actually okay with than and they even justify something like that (like - it's expensive to make pigments, they had to change something, bla bla bla). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll still be a loyal customer when it comes to Fyrinnae. I'll pay $2 and great if I get more! I love their e/s and I don't think I'll ever finish up any of them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Which reminded me - haven't ordered anything for some time, I kinda miss that.


----------



## Flowitu (Mar 18, 2010)

WOW, a 1/3 tsp for $2, worth it! Of course, some people will always complain and it's only normal to. After all, we've been getting great deals from Fyrinnae and it's natural to expect more. However, I want to see Fyrinnae keep their shop open, so I'm totally fine. People should know that for $2, you don't have to buy a full size jars, and I doubt you would be using that anytime soon!!

 Kragey, this blogger is really funny! "they have been receiving hate mail over this?  Yes that's right.  Some people are so damn cheap that they don't want to pay a whole twenty-five cents more for (in my humble opinion) some of the best eye colors around!" Why is fyrinnae getting hate mail is beyond me.......

 One thing to complain about fyrinnae is that last time they stopped carrying few colors without much of a warning, namely "but I like frogs" collection. Sigh... Tangledrose, namely cough"archetype"cough...


----------



## MementoxMori (Mar 18, 2010)

I'll have to try pressing some when I order next time. And 2 bucks isnt bad for the amount and quality you get! I'll always order from them :]


----------



## Kragey (Mar 18, 2010)

I plan on placing an order ASAP, just to prove my loyalty. These people are crazy if they think $2 for a JAR (I freaking HATE baggies) is something awful. And there's no limit anymore!

I should also try a sample of the Pixie Epoxy. I love my TFSI, but everybody raves about it.


----------



## tangledrose (Mar 18, 2010)

The pixie epoxy is an absolute must have. I use it with every brand of eyeshadow I use, not just the Fyrinnae's.


----------



## shatteredshards (Mar 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kragey* 

 
_I should also try a sample of the Pixie Epoxy. I love my TFSI, but everybody raves about it._

 
It's not like a normal eyeshadow base, rather, it's an extra product that helps sparkles stick and gives a foiled look when used with dry eyeshadow application. I use it over TFSI, in fact.


----------



## crashingg (Mar 20, 2010)

love them!
I made my first purchase from them a couple weeks ago and finally did some swatches, very impressed! The samples came in nice labeled sample jars as well and they gave a generous amount imo. They threw in a free sample too!






I have a more detailed description and a fullsized image in this post!
makeupbyMAN yo: Fyrinnae Swatches


----------



## shatteredshards (Mar 20, 2010)

They've revealed all the size/price changes in the blog - again, I really don't get why people are complaining! Maybe they should stop having CrabbyOs for breakfast.

 Quote:

 

Shadow Full Size (e/s is about 1.25 to 1.5 tsp) - $5.90 (was 5.25) 
Shadow Mini (sample)  - 1/3tsp = $2 (was $1.75 for 1/4tsp) 
Arcane Shadow Full Size - $6.35 (was $5.95) 
Arcane Shadow Mini  - 1/4tsp = $2 (was $1.75 for 1/8tsp  -see, twice as much for .25 more) 
City Glam Mini - 1/4tsp =$2 (was $1.75 for 1/8tsp. Full size price did not increase) 
Fluff - reduced in price by .50 (not including sample) 
Pixie Epoxy - reduced in price by .50 (not including sample) 
 
 
Fyrinnae: Here we go


----------



## Kragey (Mar 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *crashingg* 

 
_love them!
I made my first purchase from them a couple weeks ago and finally did some swatches, very impressed! The samples came in nice labeled sample jars as well and they gave a generous amount imo. They threw in a free sample too!






I have a more detailed description and a fullsized image in this post!
makeupbyMAN yo: Fyrinnae Swatches_

 

I've been wanting Bali Mynah, Kamikaze, and Shinigami, so thanks for this!

I have Parental Advisory and even though I'm usually not in to purple, I loooooove it! Great as a liner with a wash of bright orange on the lid.


----------



## InspiredBlue (Mar 21, 2010)

You know what it could be? Maybe some people don't grasp that 1/3 is more than 1/4. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "But four is a bigger number!"


----------



## Teggy (Mar 22, 2010)

Huh...I wonder if their formula changed.  I own a Selkie Skin sample from a few years ago and it does not have that pretty green shimmer.


----------



## Kragey (Mar 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Teggy* 

 
_Huh...I wonder if their formula changed.  I own a Selkie Skin sample from a few years ago and it does not have that pretty green shimmer._

 

Small companies tend to have slight differences in between batches, since it's all hand made. That may be it.


----------



## crashingg (Mar 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Teggy* 

 
_Huh...I wonder if their formula changed.  I own a Selkie Skin sample from a few years ago and it does not have that pretty green shimmer._

 
the shimmer's actually really subtle, the flash may have emphasized it


----------



## downloadstone (Mar 25, 2010)

Oooh, Kamikaze is so pretty! Is it a true blue-red? Or is it more pink or orange? I've tried Candy Coated, hoping that it'd be more of a true blue-red, but it leans more towards magenta for me.

And ahhh I cannot wait for the update with the new products. I'm just ITCHING to place another order but I want to wait till the new Arcane Magic shadows are added. I have such a crush on just the PREVIEWS of Glitterboi that I think I might order a full size straight out when it's released.


----------



## Kragey (Mar 26, 2010)

Stalking Fyrinnae on Twitter has its perks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 More previews of the loveliness to come:

Twitter / Fyrinnae's chemist: Fuckity fuck. This looks l ...
Twitter / Fyrinnae's chemist: http://bit.ly/aVKjqD & ht ...

And a nice combination suggestion:

Twitter / Fyrinnae's chemist: http://bit.ly/aAHvK7 Pump ...



Holding on to my money to try out a few of the new shades, and maybe some Arcanes (which I've yet to try!).


----------



## downloadstone (Mar 26, 2010)

Oh my GOD, the update is freaking killing me. Glitterboi, Glitterboi, my loooove <3 I need five jars of you, STAT. And the Trickster Luster looks unbelievable.


----------



## Flaminbird (Mar 26, 2010)

I placed a small sample order with them last week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cheshire Cat Grin,Elven Dagger, Parental Advisory, Dragon's Wing and a sample of the Pixie epoxy


----------



## Kragey (Mar 28, 2010)

Yeah, I think I'm going to place a sample order this week. :E


----------



## westindiesangel (Mar 28, 2010)

Can you guys get on the website? Whenever I log in, it logs me back out on the very next page and I don't see any product categories except for GCs..? Boo, I wanted to order.


----------



## Kragey (Mar 29, 2010)

^ They may be doing updates.


----------



## Kragey (Apr 9, 2010)

*Re: Favorite Fyrianne Eyeshadows?*

Use Sidhe on the inner half of the lid and Lucky Charmed on the outer half...awesome green/gold combination!


----------



## ilexica (Apr 9, 2010)

*Re: Favorite Fyrianne Eyeshadows?*

So far, parental advisory, cheshire cat grin and AM Sorceress


----------



## Flowitu (Apr 9, 2010)

*Re: Favorite Fyrianne Eyeshadows?*

I personally don't like dark colors because they make my eyes seem bruised. however, I also have a large collection of dark eye piggies. 

 my fav so far could be:

Warrior-Mage (AM) although I just can't tell the pink/gold hints in it. It's more like forest green with blue sparks. That's all I see, pretty nonetheless as an eyeliner

Nijiro: I got this as a free sample, but it's a good high light shade for me and I use it on my inner corners. It looks off white in the jar, but its hidden sparkles are divine!

Sea Turtle: An awesome army green with lavender highlights. I really love this one. The two tones just go well together Again, I use it as a liner most of the time. 

 Again, there's this shade many people craved, but I look bad in it. Digital Faerie: a nice medium blue shade with green undertone

 Next to try, neutral shades from Fyrinnae, can't wait to order.


----------



## AngelaMH (Apr 9, 2010)

*Re: Favorite Fyrianne Eyeshadows?*

Equality, Immortality & Sorceress are my favorites.


----------



## bubbleheart (Apr 9, 2010)

*Re: Favorite Fyrianne Eyeshadows?*

I think of all of the ones I've tried Newcastle is my favourite - pretty sparkly though so I only wear it in the evening.  I also really love Dragons Wing - Fyrinnae makes awesome greens that you really dont find too many places.  Wicked is also really pretty and unusual - purple with turquoise shimmer!


----------



## downloadstone (Apr 11, 2010)

*Re: Favorite Fyrianne Eyeshadows?*

I really love Digital Faerie, Fyre and Ice, Arcane Magic Sorceress and Arcane Magic Dark Fantasy.


----------



## downloadstone (Apr 11, 2010)

Omg, I received my latest order the other day and the colours are freaking incredible. Kamikaze really _is _an intense fire-engine red, and Digital Faerie is the perfect blue-green. I have no idea why I didn't throw it in my first order <3 The other Arcane Magics are gorgeous too! Dark Fantasy is so so pretty.


----------



## downloadstone (Apr 11, 2010)

Erk, sorry for the double post, but does anyone else have issues using Mephisto? I can never seem to get the colour looking even. It's either a burgundy copper with weird brown splotches, or a deep red with odd blue streaks.


----------



## Foxxydiva (Apr 29, 2010)

I really wanna order from them but I have so many duplicate shades from other mineral sites and would hate to be stuck with the same colors from them as well.


----------



## shatteredshards (Apr 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Foxxydiva* 

 
_I really wanna order from them but I have so many duplicate shades from other mineral sites and would hate to be stuck with the same colors from them as well._

 
Fyrinnae's colors are usually quite complex; I think it's pretty rare to end up with dupes to their shades.


----------



## Teggy (Apr 30, 2010)

Apparently my cats thought my pixie epoxy sample was a toy.  I haven't even tried it yet! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I guess I'll have to do some furniture moving this weekend to look for it.


----------



## westindiesangel (May 2, 2010)

I'm so disappointed with my Fyrinnae eyeshadow haul! I ordered a bunch of samples, and my main problem is they just fade off my eye like crazy!! I never use eye primer, but I never have this problem of the eyeshadow just fading off my eye like that. I ordered a bunch of gold and brown shades though. And some of them are just impossible to blend. I understand you pat them on, but swiping at all just ruined the look! And I can't get a handle on how to use Pixie Epoxy properly, lol. My biggest disappointment was the colours just didn't look good on me I found (but I am just really picky with eyeshadow so that's not the company's fault)...


----------



## shatteredshards (May 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *westindiesangel* 

 
_I never use eye primer, but I never have this problem of the eyeshadow just fading off my eye like that._

 
Do you normally wear mmu eyeshadows, or more commercial stuff? I have found that I pretty much *must* use primer with mineral/indie shadows (I use Too Faced Shadow Insurance). Commercial stuff is full of fillers (hello, talc) so while it may stay better, it certainly doesn't have the same color payoff if you use some primer. It doesn't help that I have oily lids, but seriously, primer is a worthwhile investment; even using concealer on your eyelids as a primer can help.

As for the Pixie Epoxy, they just posted tips for using it on their blog: Fyrinnae: Greetings, Earth-dwellers.


----------



## downloadstone (May 22, 2010)

Sob, I just lost two of my favourite Fyrinnae eyeshadows in a jar explosion D: Does anyone know if Fyrinnae is still stocking their powder modifer so I can press them? Or is there any other way of pressing their powders? I've heard straight alcohol/purified water and the other usual techniques don't work for Fyrinnae shadows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I sent the guys at Fyrinnae a message asking after their modifer a while ago, but haven't heard anything back.


----------



## Kragey (May 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shatteredshards* 

 
_Do you normally wear mmu eyeshadows, or more commercial stuff? I have found that I pretty much *must* use primer with mineral/indie shadows (I use Too Faced Shadow Insurance). Commercial stuff is full of fillers (hello, talc) so while it may stay better, it certainly doesn't have the same color payoff if you use some primer. It doesn't help that I have oily lids, but seriously, primer is a worthwhile investment; even using concealer on your eyelids as a primer can help.

As for the Pixie Epoxy, they just posted tips for using it on their blog: Fyrinnae: Greetings, Earth-dwellers._

 

This, and I often recommend foiling loose shadows/pigments or using a sticky base for more staying power and even better color payoff.


----------



## InspiredBlue (May 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *downloadstone* 

 
_Sob, I just lost two of my favourite Fyrinnae eyeshadows in a jar explosion D: Does anyone know if Fyrinnae is still stocking their powder modifer so I can press them? Or is there any other way of pressing their powders? I've heard straight alcohol/purified water and the other usual techniques don't work for Fyrinnae shadows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I sent the guys at Fyrinnae a message asking after their modifer a while ago, but haven't heard anything back._

 

I've used Coastal Scents EZ Press for pressing other brands of mineral e/s. I only have Fyrinnae samples, those are too small to press so I haven't tried, but I don't see why it wouldn't work


----------



## -moonflower- (Jun 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_I've used Coastal Scents EZ Press for pressing other brands of mineral e/s. I only have Fyrinnae samples, those are too small to press so I haven't tried, but I don't see why it wouldn't work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I press the samples straight into the jar they come in, with the powser modifier and a small coin wrapped in cloth. It works really well!


----------



## InspiredBlue (Jun 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *-moonflower-* 

 
_I press the samples straight into the jar they come in, with the powser modifier and a small coin wrapped in cloth. It works really well!_

 
Thanks for the tip. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 For me the point of pressing is mainly to be able to put them in palettes though.


----------



## nebbish (Jun 30, 2010)

I love love LOVE Fyrinnae! The colors are so ... complex and amazing. I feel like they're different every time I use them lol!
And the Pixie Epoxy?! OMG. I use it for all my eyeshadows now, and everything looks and stays on better.
I have an Arcane Magic color, but I don't actually notice any color-changing going on. The color is still absolutely gorgeous, tho.


----------



## keijukainen (Sep 7, 2010)

I wonder where Fyrinnae's mini size lip lustres have disappeared. There's only the full size option left on their website. I've contacted them by e-mail twice in August and asked if they discontinued the minis but they haven't replied yet.

I love Fyrinnae's eyeshadows. It's amazing how you can get 3 quite similar looking chartreuse greens from them and every shade has something unique in it. I also love the fact you don't necessarily need Pixie Epoxy with these, just if you really want to boost the glitter/duo-chrome/etc effect of your shade. I do think a creamy base is mandatory but it can also be UDPP, MAC paintpots etc. Anyway, I always use a creamy base with mineral eye shadows to reduce the fallout and save the pigment.

The blushes are really pretty but to me not as special as the eyeshadows. Still I really like all of the blushes I've bought.

Lip lustres are also amazing. It's like using a thin but opaque lipgloss paint on your lips. It's truly amazing how pigmented these are.


----------



## Kragey (Sep 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *keijukainen* 

 
_I wonder where Fyrinnae's mini size lip lustres have disappeared. There's only the full size option left on their website. I've contacted them by e-mail twice in August and asked if they discontinued the minis but they haven't replied yet.

I love Fyrinnae's eyeshadows. It's amazing how you can get 3 quite similar looking chartreuse greens from them and every shade has something unique in it. I also love the fact you don't necessarily need Pixie Epoxy with these, just if you really want to boost the glitter/duo-chrome/etc effect of your shade. I do think a creamy base is mandatory but it can also be UDPP, MAC paintpots etc. Anyway, I always use a creamy base with mineral eye shadows to reduce the fallout and save the pigment.

The blushes are really pretty but to me not as special as the eyeshadows. Still I really like all of the blushes I've bought.

Lip lustres are also amazing. It's like using a thin but opaque lipgloss paint on your lips. It's truly amazing how pigmented these are._

 

According to their twitter, they got rid of the minis because the jars were terrible and leaked a lot.


----------



## Meisje (Sep 12, 2010)

I tried to order earlier. Despite there not being an "our ordering system is down" notice on the site, I couldn't order, and when I logged in later, the order I had spent an hour and a half picking out was no longer in my cart. Very frustrated and annoyed right now.

Edit: I just clicked through my account, and found my order, which I was not able to place due to the system being down, in my order history but marked as "Cancelled." The order is duplicated and also listed as "Pending Payment." It's now allowing me to pay. Weird.


----------



## keijukainen (Sep 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kragey* 

 
_According to their twitter, they got rid of the minis because the jars were terrible and leaked a lot._

 

I wish they had this info on their website too. I find this odd! I've several mini tubes and non of them has leaked. I'm confused 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . It was so convenient to test the colors with mini tubes first and then get a full sizes of those I really liked.

Hold on.. are you sure they were talking about the lip lustres? They don't use jars for lip lustres, the mini lip lustre is a tube, not a jar.


----------



## Kragey (Sep 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *keijukainen* 

 
_I wish they had this info on their website too. I find this odd! I've several mini tubes and non of them has leaked. I'm confused 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . It was so convenient to test the colors with mini tubes first and then get a full sizes of those I really liked.

Hold on.. are you sure they were talking about the lip lustres? They don't use jars for lip lustres, the mini lip lustre is a tube, not a jar._

 

Yes, I know they use tubes; I'm bad and often use the words interchangeably. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They had a lot of issues with lip lustres breaking during shipping or some such thing, and it apparently got costly to replace them.


----------



## Meisje (Oct 4, 2010)

I got my order and the colors are really beautiful. I haven't used them yet (I'm going to the gym later and don't wear makeup there) but they're really rich and shimmery. The In The Spotlight highlighter looks like it might be a great match for my pale skin --- it's not really shimmery but just glowy.


----------



## keijukainen (Oct 10, 2010)

Mini lip lustres will be back! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saw this notification on their website:
"10/5: We're going to bring back the Mini Lip Lustres. Check back for them next week. "


----------



## Meisje (Oct 11, 2010)

Hmm. I am having a lot of trouble with the Fyrinnae shadows. They seem to travel everywhere on my face, even using TFSI.

I haven't tried the Pixie Epoxy yet because I was hoping to be able to use them just with TFSI for a less intense look, but they get _everywhere_. They transfer to my upper lid, fall down my face... 

I have a feeling it's a matter of application technique, but so far I suck at it.


----------



## Kragey (Oct 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Meisje* 

 
_Hmm. I am having a lot of trouble with the Fyrinnae shadows. They seem to travel everywhere on my face, even using TFSI.

I haven't tried the Pixie Epoxy yet because I was hoping to be able to use them just with TFSI for a less intense look, but they get everywhere. They transfer to my upper lid, fall down my face... 

I have a feeling it's a matter of application technique, but so far I suck at it._

 

How are you applying them? I usually pat them on, and I pretty much apply all of my loose shadows wet or on top of a sticky base.


----------



## Meisje (Oct 12, 2010)

I apply everything over TFSI. The lighter/brighter colors are okay, although pretty sheer and not super vibrant, but the dark colors just turn out like black shadow on me.

I did an EOTD here... http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/r...e-eotd-170812/
You can see that the Pumpkinfire looks like matte black shadow, even though I pressed it on over the top of UD Bourbon liner.

I've tried:

-patting it on. The color is dull and muddy (compared to my MAC pigments), the sparkles are not visible and stray, and all day bits fall onto my face. All dark colors basically look black. The TFSI seems to have no power over it (whereas TFSI keeps all my other shadows, even the cheapest, on all day)

-rubbing it on. Everything goes muddy and all dark colors appear to be black.

-foiling Biker Chic with eye drops as an eyeliner. It just looks like plain old black liner, and bits continue to stray all over my face

I haven't tried the pixie epoxy (or using a sticky base) yet because I'd like to be able to use them for daily, non-dramatic looks as well. But I ordered a ton of dark color samples (Immortality, Biker Chic, Pumpkinfire just to name a few) and they're all just basically muddy black shadow on me --- black shadow that has bits that fall out during the day.

I've used both MAC pigments and Coastal Scents micas and never had an issue with either. I would really like to get these to work.

(Edited... And foiled with eye drops as liner, it crumbled and smudged and was all over my face by the end of the day... I am starting to think this stuff does not work with my skin...)


----------



## LorraineER (Oct 17, 2010)

Meisje said:


> (Edited... And foiled with eye drops as liner, it crumbled and smudged and was all over my face by the end of the day... I am starting to think this stuff does not work with my skin...)


  	 Sorry you're having trouble :/  Have you tried using a flat, synthetic concealer brush?  That's the only thing I can think of but it did help with my application.


----------



## Meisje (Oct 17, 2010)

I've tried every sort of brush for application, and it makes no difference in the end. I believe the issue is the fact that I have hooded eyes AND oily lids.

  	I finally had some success with the Pixie Epoxy, which made everything bright. It looked nice, although I won't be able to use these shadows for daytime use --- I can't get the shadows to work without the PE (so no subtle use is possible).

  	It didn't last, though:

  	After four hours, there was some creasing.

  	After about five, it started to stray and make a mess.

  	By eight hours it was a catastrophe. It looked nice for a while, but I find the whole thing too temperamental. I don't like having to constantly check the mirror to see if eyeshadow has fallen/smeared all over my face. Every shadow I've used BUT these has worn like iron over TFSI (no matter how cheap).

  	They are incredibly beautiful and probably just don't work very well with my hooded eyes. Even though they are economical and feature a gorgeous range of complex, unique colors --- I would rather purchase MAC samples, simply because they work better for me. I'm a little jealous of those who can get these to work, but I certainly couldn't use them for an event any longer than a couple hours without constant, frantic mirror-checking to make sure I don't have a mess.


----------



## keijukainen (Oct 19, 2010)

I wish I could help you, Meijse, but I'm puzzled by your trouble with Fyrinnae pigments!

  	I rarely use Pixie Epoxy and I'm way too lazy to foil but I never experienced anything like you. My lids are oily too but PE is one of those primers
  	I can use without putting on UDPP first. It did take a little practice before I learned to use PE correctly and the first time I tried it I didn't let it sit long enough before patting the pigment on and it became a disaster. After that it's been fine.

	Another great primer for getting the glitter and the pigments show up is Detrovore Cosmetics primer. Detrivore primer gives a sticky base for pigments but it's not liquid like PE but like a hardened wax in a jar. I just need my UDPP under it to avoid creasing.

  	I've used Fyrinnae's pigments with creamy eyeshadows, NYX jumbos, paint pots etc. without any trouble. Obviously the glitter won't show unless the base is sticky but I never had trouble with pigmentation or fallout during the day. I have to admit I haven't tried those shades you mentioned (Immortality, Biker Chic and Pumpkinfire)  so I wouldn't know if those shades are more difficult to use.


----------



## Babylard (Oct 20, 2010)

I found a sample of repunzle has hair extensions and newcastle and I am soooo impressed with them. I made a $40 order with the pixie epoxy so I am soo excited!


----------



## LisaOrestea (Nov 21, 2010)

keijukainen said:


> "10/5: We're going to bring back the Mini Lip Lustres. Check back for them next week. "


	They still aren't back 

  	I bit the bullet and ordered two full sizes to try out cause I wanted to order someone a pixie epoxy for Christmas and their international shipping is SLOOOOOW. I didn't wanna risk it not getting here in time.

  	I do wish the shipping was quicker, but I love the products so much that I don't mind waiting too much


----------



## keijukainen (Nov 23, 2010)

The minis were back for a while and I order a bunch around Halloween (haven't received them yet though) but when I went to order more a week or so later they'd disappeared again  I hope they'll be back soon, I couldn't fit all the shades I wanted to my order with their sample size limit. I wish they had a note on the front page about the lustres in case they're out of mini tubes. I can't be bothered to email them again about the lustres as it took them more than a month to reply me last time and I had to send 3 msgs before they replied.

  	They really need more staff to handle the business or it'll just go worse. Their CS used to be so quick and the shipping wasn't this slow either. It seems like every time I visit their site the estimated shipping time is a little longer.


----------



## LorraineER (Nov 27, 2010)

I've ordered from them 3 times and none of my orders took as long as the estimated shipping time stated that they would. They always get here sooner than that. I just wanted to say that, in case anyone is put off by the time estimates on their page. Also, I've never waited more than 2 days for a reply to an email, the first few times it took only hours for them to get back to me and answer my questions.  I understand that not all our experiences will be the same though.


keijukainen said:


> The minis were back for a while and I order a bunch around Halloween (haven't received them yet though) but when I went to order more a week or so later they'd disappeared again  I hope they'll be back soon, I couldn't fit all the shades I wanted to my order with their sample size limit. I wish they had a note on the front page about the lustres in case they're out of mini tubes. I can't be bothered to email them again about the lustres as it took them more than a month to reply me last time and I had to send 3 msgs before they replied.
> 
> They really need more staff to handle the business or it'll just go worse. Their CS used to be so quick and the shipping wasn't this slow either. It seems like every time I visit their site the estimated shipping time is a little longer.


----------



## keijukainen (Nov 27, 2010)

I'm sure shipping inside US is much quicker than international and it's not just Fyrinnae that ships slowly.. I think the longest I've waited for a package is with Meow and that took a little more than a month. At least the shipping is free with Fyrinnae and their products are so amazing they're worth the wait  I'm just scared the international shipping will be a month or more in the future if their popularity keeps growing but if they can keep it in 2-3 weeks, I'm fine with that. My package arrived on Friday (yay!), so it took 18 days excluding the weekends. I never had to wait this long for a reply either but I guess they've just been super busy this fall.

  	I'm so happy I got those mini lip lustres and I'll be adding tons of full sizes to my wish list. I never liked nude lips that much but I love Bare Shoulders and Very-Berry Happy. Amplifier and Fan Service are my favorites of the lilacy shades and I also really like Ryo-Pinko even though it was surprisingly subtle on my pigmented lips. Wasn't too happy with Reincarnation, the shade is pretty and complex but I got blue glitter all over my face after trying it on (any hints on how I can avoid that? ) Beloved is amazing, almost duo-chromey finish and for some reason I didn't get the glitter explosion with that one.

  	Loving the eyeshadows too, especially Pyromantic Erotica which I should've ordered ages ago and it instantly became my favorite orange with Meow's Blood Orange. I paired it with Sugar Skulls today and loved the summery fruity look. Tomorrow I'll try the darker wine shades I got and try to remember summer's over and it's freezing outside


----------



## LisaOrestea (Dec 18, 2010)

My order showed up today (exactly a month after I placed it haha, which isn't too bad I suppose considering its Christmas time) - I fall in love with this brand every time I use one of their products.

  	Im not sure why I even look at MAC eyeshadows anymore :S Fyrinnae shadows are so much more complexed and unique!

  	Here is a picture of the ones I have:





  	(L to R from Top: Shinigami, Platinum, Madame & Eves, Calavera Cupcakes, Warrior Mage, Dragonmagic, Dark Fantasy, Dark Magik, Immortality, Catrina Cabaret, Winter Again and Lip Lustre in Ghostly Voice.)

  	I only got one Lip Lustre (Ghostly Voice) and it is stunning! The only product I can compare it to is the Illamasqua intense lipglosses...except these are a bit less sticky on the lips. I really regret not ordering some more of these  might place an order next week haha, seeing as they are taking about a month to get here!

  	I took a picture of me wearing Ghostly Voice (I literally slapped it on after work so please ignore the fact that my eye makeup is red and gold and not matchy with the lip colour )


----------



## keijukainen (Dec 19, 2010)

Oh wow Ghostly Voice looks amazing on you, Lisa!
  	How do you like Calavera Cupcakes?  I don't even wear silver that much and somehow it's sneaked its way to my wish list 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	I forgot to post this comparison pic of (l-r) Fyrinnae's Boytoy, Dokkalfar and Mac's Humid, so here it is. Taken in a dull winter lighting so I think all the shades turned just a little cooler than IRL but you can still see the sparkles. I think Fyrinnae said Boytoy is their closest shade to the green side of Mac's She Who Dares but to me Dokkalfar seems more similar to it. Boytoy looks more like extremely sparkly Humid.


----------



## LisaOrestea (Dec 19, 2010)

Im actually wearing Calavera cupcakes blended into Catrina Cabaret today  its a really beautiful silver, I like that it leans pinky/lilac rather than blue - I have loads of silver/blues but nothing that even comes close to this


----------



## Babylard (Jan 1, 2011)

Pixie Epoxy is GODLIKE! It makes all the glitter chunks still and intesifies the colors. Everyone needs it!!


----------



## LisaOrestea (Jan 21, 2011)

they need to hurry up and reopen the site already! I have been waiting since before christmas to place another order


----------



## Hilde (Jan 24, 2011)

So I really want to try something from them.

  	I'm set on getting pixie epoxy and rapunzel wore extensions, but I think I need something else to add in to justify shipping. Any recs?


----------



## LisaOrestea (Jan 25, 2011)

I love the arcane magic eyeshadows (they really are the most amazing thing to use with pixie epoxy too so it will make that more exciting when you recieve it.)
	The Lip Lustre I have is amazing too. Im ordering some more this afternoon


----------



## LisaOrestea (Jan 26, 2011)

Yay! Finally got an order placed!


----------



## Anneri (Feb 3, 2011)

I want to order some Pixie Epoxy for the first time - and to justify international shipping I need some recs! What is really outstanding, what do I absolutely need? I took a look at their site for the first time yesterday and was quite overwhelmed!


----------



## LisaOrestea (Feb 3, 2011)

arcane magic eyeshadows and some lip lustres


----------



## Anneri (Feb 3, 2011)

Thank you! Why are the e/s so special, and what are the Lip lustres exactly?


----------



## LisaOrestea (Feb 3, 2011)

If you are getting pixie epoxy then it works best with the arcane magic eyeshadows cause of the duochrome.

  	Lustres are like....lipsticks - but with gloss consistancy


----------



## Anneri (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks!

  	Though I start suspecting that there's maybe a glitch on their site? I tried to put different items in my basket, but it always returned to zero products when I tried to put in another. It was like every info was cancelled when moving on their site. I couldn't find their email contact on the site (and no lip lustres?!)?! Really annoying!!!


----------



## LisaOrestea (Feb 4, 2011)

Its a bit glitchy at the moment :S Im not sure whats going on. Maybe give it a couple of days and try again. Thats what I did - it seems to have bad patches haha.

	Tis not a great website, but the products more than make up for it!


----------



## shonntew (Feb 5, 2011)

I was having problems too. I emailed them and they said they didn't have an order that I thought I had placed. So I tried to redo it and it kept emptying my basket too. Hopefully Monday they will have it fixed


----------



## LisaOrestea (Feb 16, 2011)

Its sorted now  if you log into your account and look at the order history - it will probably have the order as pending (this is what happened to me.)

  	Anyone who hasn't tried it yet - the silica gel primer is incredible. Just ordered me a full size  Really like their oil control powder too - its a quarter of the price of the Lily Lolo one I was using before and works just as well


----------



## LorraineER (Feb 16, 2011)

If you are having trouble placing orders, keeping stuff in your basket or the site is completely down just try again later. It's not really because the site sucks, it's because they are catching up on orders already placed before taking any more. That's what I was told when I emailed asking about the site being down. I don't know why the lip lustres aren't up right now though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	Anyhow, I'm itching to make another order! I was waiting until I used all the ones I have a few times before getting more.  I'm super hooked on the shadows I have from them,  they make MAC pressed shadows look so boring-lol! I love them all and I can't believe how complex some of them are. I reach for them over everything else lately.


----------



## Courtney <3 (Feb 16, 2011)

After trying for two days I was finally able to place an order with them, just about 10 mins ago.
  	I made sure I ordered at least $40 to get free shipping  of course it was the boyfriends card

  	i got minis of

  	SHADOWS:
  	ashes
  	bite me
  	damn paladin
  	snow white
  	OMGWTF
  	te amo
  	biker chic
  	catrina caberet
  	chlorophyll
  	electric koi
  	rapumzel had extensions
  	electric stardust - arcane magic
  	sorceress - arcane magic

  	FACE PRODUCTS:
  	seduce blush
  	mesmerize blush
  	light shimmer bronzer
  	confidence highlighter
  	in the spotlight
  	clear finishing powder
  	sunkissed finishing powder
  	fluff

  	and i got a mini of pixy epoxy.

  	i cant wait to get these, I know the last time I ordered it didnt take as long as they said on the front page. does anyone know how long untill the lip lustres are back in? I only have a mini of visual kei and I know for sure I at least want a full size of that one!


----------



## Karen_B (Feb 17, 2011)

I ordered my first Fyrinnae eyeshadows a few weeks ago, and they just arrived yesterday. I love them all! I got the endagered species ones since a portion of the price went to the WWF. The ones I got were Polar Bear, Jaguar, Orangutan, Sumatran Tiger and Blue Whale. Polar Bear is just lovely! I am wearing it today on the lid over Painterly PP, with Blacktrack fluidline. It makes for a very clean, polished look. I'll definitely get more from Fyrinnae.


----------



## Courtney <3 (Feb 17, 2011)

^^^^ i wanted polar bear, but i skipped on it, since it didnt look very unique. would you say its a must have???


----------



## JennsJewelz (Feb 17, 2011)

I ordered mine a few weeks ago, but they've been ridiculously backed up since the new year, so I still haven't received my stuff yet. I did get confirmation that it was shipped yesterday though, and they refunded a portion of my payment as an apology for the long wait. I'm excited to see everything, and I'll be sure to let you know my thoughts and take some pics!


----------



## Hilde (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm planning making an order with fyrinnae in a few days, so far I have on my wishlist a full size pixie epoxy and sample size jars of the following

  	rapunzel had hair extensions
  	digital fairy
  	glitterboi
  	polar pear
  	Valhalla
  	newcastle
  	faerie glamour
  	moon child
  	Titana

  	Any suggestions for some add-ons?


----------



## Courtney <3 (Feb 17, 2011)

Hilde said:


> I'm planning making an order with fyrinnae in a few days, so far I have on my wishlist a full size pixie epoxy and sample size jars of the following
> 
> rapunzel had hair extensions
> digital fairy
> ...



 	 i have cheshire cat grin and i absolutely love it for lining.


----------



## LorraineER (Feb 18, 2011)

I have a couple suggestions.  Tyr, for gorgeous green... STFU for a brilliant glimmering copper with copper sparkle. Atomic Afterglow. Fire Opal and Selkie Skin for what they consider "neutrals" but are really complex versions of neutrals...Meerkat, Candy Coated, Twinkle Twinkle Little Bat and Lucky Charmed for random pretties.

  	Just a small sample of my wishlist-Sake & Sashimi, Sacred, Rapunzel Had Extensions, Bite Me, Kimchi, Vodka, Kabuki, Feline Familiars, Druid Warewolf...Cannot wait to order- I'm trying to wait until the lip lustres come back first.


----------



## Karen_B (Feb 19, 2011)

Well, as much as any makeup can be said to be a must-have, I'd say it is... but then I am a bit of a sucker for those white/gold shades.
  	I just compared it to MAC Vanilla pigment, MAC Solar White eyeshadow, MAC Lithe pigment, MAC Sunnydaze pigment. Out of those, it was closest to Solar White, but SW is lighter, more white-pink and not as metallic as PB. Lithe looked orange beside PB!


Courtney <3 said:


> ^^^^ i wanted polar bear, but i skipped on it, since it didnt look very unique. would you say its a must have???


----------



## Courtney <3 (Feb 19, 2011)

LorraineER said:


> I have a couple suggestions.  Tyr, for gorgeous green... STFU for a brilliant glimmering copper with copper sparkle. Atomic Afterglow. Fire Opal and Selkie Skin for what they consider "neutrals" but are really complex versions of neutrals...Meerkat, Candy Coated, Twinkle Twinkle Little Bat and Lucky Charmed for random pretties.
> 
> Just a small sample of my wishlist-Sake & Sashimi, Sacred, Rapunzel Had Extensions, Bite Me, Kimchi, Vodka, Kabuki, Feline Familiars, Druid Warewolf...Cannot wait to order- I'm trying to wait until the lip lustres come back first.


 
  	i now have polar bear on my wishlist, and since i got a new job, i should be able to get it very soon. but like lorraineER im waiting for the lip lustres to come back first. does anyone know anything about when theyre supposed to be back?


----------



## Karen_B (Feb 24, 2011)

I would post a pic of the swatch comparisons, but my camera is super sucky!
  	Here is a swatch of PB on its own, though:
  	http://www.sirvinya.com/2010/01/beautiful-pigments-fyrinnae-polar-bear.html
  	Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *Courtney <3*


			i would love to sees a picture of that!


----------



## Courtney <3 (Feb 27, 2011)

does anyone know whats going on with their webstore?
  	it saddens me


----------



## Hilde (Feb 28, 2011)

I tried ordering, but I'm unsure the order went through. Problems sometimes happen when paypal delivers other address format, the fyrrinae page wan't happy until I put in state/ province, which is not how Norwegian addresses work . And then, somehow, it didn't go through because of "paypal technical problems" I saw the order in order history, where it was listed as uncompleted and I clicked "complete payment", I think it even got a confirmation message, but no email from either paypal or fyrinnae.

  	I contacted them through the contact page last weekend and they haven't replied to me yet. I don't want to be double charged, or double order something, but since it's gone from orders and no money had been taken from me I think I'll order again after I get my salary around the 6th. A bit uncomfortable with them not answering me though. But I really want to try these eye shadows. 

  	The page has been on and off lately, I wonder what's happening. Maybe that's why they're too busy replying to me.


----------



## rockin (Feb 28, 2011)

I read on Twitter that they did some kind of promotion with Pixie Epoxy, and got far more orders than they were expecting.  I think maybe they've closed the site to orders temporarily while they catch up with the orders they have already received


----------



## lollipout (Mar 2, 2011)

I was hoping to place a big order that I have been lemming for some time, but I -majorly- wanted some of the eye INkS (liquid liners). They cannot be found anywhere on the site (but, then again, I cannot even access their eye shadows right now without going through my wish list).  Does anyone know if the inks have been discontinued? `\/()\/`

  	I cannot find their contact info anywhere. They repeatedly state "contact us" on their site, but none of them are hyper-linked and there is no listing of their email. --Does anyone happen to have it?--

  	This is to be my first order with Fyrinnae, and I was really excited to play but am now a bit weary. The complete absence of any way to contact them would be enough for me to just dismiss them, if I hadn't read so many rave reviews over the years.


----------



## rockin (Mar 2, 2011)

The emails I received from them when I placed an order recently came from [email protected] and it is also the address it said to email if I had any questions


----------



## Hilde (Mar 9, 2011)

Am I the only one who can't find actual products on the site? I can access the full list of eyeshadows through my wishlist->click on "view or buy" a shadow-> click the link to full list of colors. Buuuut part of me thinks they did this in order to tell us not to order right now? I dunno.


----------



## Hilde (Apr 25, 2011)

Are they up? It's difficult to tell sometimes.


----------



## LorraineER (Apr 25, 2011)

I was having issues getting to the eye shadows but then I realized when you click on the eye shadow option in the sidebar, the page opens and is identical to the main page- just scroll down. I apologize if I'm stating something obvious but it took me a few tries to figure it out for some reason, lol!


----------



## MAChostage (May 6, 2011)

Can anyone suggest any shades in the purple family that they like?  I've not been impressed with the purples I've ordered.  Not that they're bad or anything, don't get me wrong (I love the Fyrinnae shades I've ordered overall), they just haven't rocked my boat.


----------



## LisaOrestea (May 13, 2011)

My favourite Fyrinnae purple is Meerkat. Its has a gorgeous goldy sheen  Also, Darling Misfit is a gorgeous plum colour


----------



## regru (May 15, 2011)

i want to try those eyshadows for months


----------



## Hilde (May 25, 2011)

I finally got to make an order!! They got their pixie epoxy back today( I know because I've been stalking)


----------



## Hilde (Jun 4, 2011)

And they shipped today! Faster than expected.


----------



## missah (Jun 18, 2011)

Fyrinnae is superdooper awesome. I made my second order a few days ago! I love their stuff! But the blushes are hard to use for me. Does anybody have any tips?
  	Their site is down atm i think... I'm not quite sure...


----------



## missah (Jun 18, 2011)

Alot of their awesome colours have been discontinued
  	I found out about them too late!
  	But i still haven't completely ordered all the samples of every colour I want yetXD
  	My favourite is defintely Dinosaur Plushie and Nijiro and Immortality are awesome too!


----------



## missah (Jun 18, 2011)

Does anybody have any tips on how to use the blushes? I get too much product on my brushes and the colour doesn't go on that well.


----------



## keijukainen (Jun 18, 2011)

^I always use a duo fibre brush with Fyrinnae's blushes or any loose powder blush/bronzer for that matter. That way I don't get too much product on my cheeks, I can stipple the powder little by little and for me it's easier to blend too. I especially like angled brushes but that's just my preference.

  	Other tips:
  	Make sure you don't use too much product, just put the tiniest amount on the lid/bowl/whatever you're using and swirl the brush so you get even amount. I like to stipple the brush into the powder first (to spread it around the bowl) and then swirl.

  	Tap off the excess powder before applying to your cheeks. I do this by tapping the handle of the brush with my hand or blowing a little air to the bristles or if the blush is very pigmented, stroke the bristles very lightly on the back of my hand first. This is something I always do.

  	If you still end up with too much blush, blend a light layer of you mineral foundation/finishing powder on top of the blush.

  	Fyrinnae's blushes are very pigmented, I have never even finished a sample even though they make some of my favorite blushes. I just use so little each time. HTH missah


----------



## missah (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks for the tips keijukainen!

  	I'll defintely do that in the future! I just dont like tapping it so much since it wastes so much! But if itll help, ill just grab a full szie next time^^ I love Fyrinnae's blushes, especially Enchant^^


----------



## keijukainen (Jun 19, 2011)

You're welcome 
  	If you're worried about wasting the powder, tap the brush while keeping the bristles on top of the bowl you're using for swirling so the excess powder will fall back. You can either use the excess for your other cheek or pour it back to your sample jar. I often pour it back to the jar if I accidently take too much powder. Like I said, I need the tiniest amount of powder to begin with and I really do mean tiny, like the size of a pinhead (or two depending on the shade) with Fyrinnae's blushes. It's always easier to start with very little and build up if necessary.

  	Enchant is one of my favorites too! Charm and Mesmerize are also very pretty!


----------



## missah (Jun 20, 2011)

Hey, does anyone know if the fyrinnae site is down or is it just me?


----------



## MAChostage (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm not sure, as they seem to have a lot of downtime, but I did notice that there's no link right now to their eyeshadows.




missah said:


> Hey, does anyone know if the fyrinnae site is down or is it just me?


----------



## missah (Jun 21, 2011)

The site is back up=D


----------



## Shypo (Jun 24, 2011)

It's probably one of their 'cycles' - I ordered from them a couple of weeks ago, and got the shipment confirmation the other day, so I'm expecting them soon.  I must look at the blushes next time - this time I just ordered eye shadows.  I can't wait to get them!


----------



## apocalypgloss (Aug 11, 2011)

They had a problem with their chemist this year.  I only caught bits and pieces of the drama on Twitter, but before/during/afterwards they had several of those site blackouts where you can't even load the products and since then there has been nothing new created.  They still have an extensive catalog, even if a lot of the old colors are gone.


----------



## Meisje (Aug 13, 2011)

I don't care for these shadows. They fall out all over the place and are difficult to apply. The colors are lovely, but the formula doesn't work for me.


----------



## apocalypgloss (Aug 13, 2011)

There is a learning curve for them.  I hated them when I first tried them because I was trying to apply them like regular loose shadows.  They actually need to be pressed into the skin, more patted on than swept.  If you sweep them, they sheer out and fall everywhere.


----------



## Meisje (Aug 14, 2011)

I've tried every possible mode of application (pat, sweep, different brushes) over every possible type of primer/shadow (including their own) and they still fall out and make a mess. The dark shadows are the worst, applying poorly and leaving crud all down the sides of my face --- they were the worst disappointment, as I love dark eye looks and they look nice in the pot. I've gone back to them several times and wasted a ton of time screwing with these (including reading up on them here and on blogs) to get them to work and it always ends in disappointment/mess.

  	The lighter colors and better, but the whole reason I bought them was due to hand swatches of the dark colors. I get a muddy grey mess with glitter and what looks like dirt all over my face, even just trying to press them into a black liner. I can't wear them to work ever because they make such a crazy mess. Fyrinnae was the biggest disappointment of my online purchases --- I wish it wasn't the case, as the shades are lovely, and people keep telling me they SHOULD work --- but that doesn't make them work.

  	I would rather buy a product that is not so finicky and difficult. I don't find the low cost worth the worry of having to check my shadow every two seconds to see if it's fallen all over me when I can use MAC or even Coastal Scents loose pigments and have them wear like iron.


----------



## Nicala (Aug 14, 2011)

Have you tried using it wet?


----------



## Meisje (Aug 14, 2011)

I tried it all. It crumbles off.


----------



## Nicala (Aug 14, 2011)

Yikes  I've never tried Fyrinnae, but every time I want to check it out, its never working. I've never had luck with loose pigments (even mac's) so I avoid loose shadows for that reason. Too much fuss.


----------



## Meisje (Aug 16, 2011)

I don't have the issues with any other loose shadows. I use MAC pigments almost every day and they stay on until I take them off (over TFSI).

  	HOWEVER. This might sound weird from someone who ordered a ton of Fyrinnae shadows only to be horribly disappointed by them, but: They're not expensive. So you could try a few (assuming the site comes back up) and they might work for you. And if they don't, it's not a huge financial loss.


----------



## apocalypgloss (Aug 18, 2011)

Nicala, it annoys me to no end how they'll just shut the whole site down when they are backlogged or going through changes.


----------



## Nicala (Aug 18, 2011)

Yeah.. its extremely annoying. They dont realize that if they keep the site up the whole time, they'd be able to make more money in which they can pay more employees to produce more/quicker. Sigh.. such a bad practice.


----------



## apocalypgloss (Aug 19, 2011)

Even if they can't handle order volume and just disable the cart, people could still browse and maybe sign up for emails for when the cart goes back up again.


----------



## mac_aiken (Nov 12, 2011)

I agree. I have been trying to place my first order from them for MONTHS and I never got the timing right. On the plus side I did manage to make a small order during a very brief open window a few days ago. The site said to expect 48-60 business days for delivery. I am very happy to report that I got confirmation that my order was shipped and I should have it today or Monday so the turn around was only about a week.

  	Does anyone know where the company is headquartered at?



apocalypgloss said:


> Even if they can't handle order volume and just disable the cart, people could still browse and maybe sign up for emails for when the cart goes back up again.


----------



## missah (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm pretty sure they are situated pretty close to an airport. I think it was LAX?
  	Not sure but I am near 90% sure I read somewhere they are close to an airport.


----------



## Richelle83 (Nov 12, 2011)

I thought they were based out of Seattle...could be wrong of course. Kinda upset they have discontinued so many purple shadows, guess I'll need to stock up when I have the money.


----------



## missah (Nov 12, 2011)

Richelle83 said:


> I thought they were based out of Seattle...could be wrong of course. Kinda upset they have discontinued so many purple shadows, guess I'll need to stock up when I have the money.


 
	I might bewrong. I just know its near an airport.
  	Yeah... They've discontinued heaps of beautiful eyeshadows! Guess its tooe exxy and hard to find the right pigments...


----------



## mac_aiken (Nov 13, 2011)

My package came yesterday and I love everything I got. And, ironically, they are located in Tacoma (which is just south of Seattle) so they are only about 30 minutes from my house.

  	I am ready to do a second order if they would just come back online.

  	What is the scoop with them? Why does their site keep going up and down? Why did they dc so much?


----------



## missah (Nov 13, 2011)

mac_aiken said:


> My package came yesterday and I love everything I got. And, ironically, they are located in Tacoma (which is just south of Seattle) so they are only about 30 minutes from my house.
> 
> I am ready to do a second order if they would just come back online.
> 
> What is the scoop with them? Why does their site keep going up and down? Why did they dc so much?


	too many orders, not enough staff.


----------



## MAChostage (Nov 13, 2011)

I guess this is why I've never really cared for any of the purple shadows I've ordered from here.  I must've been on the late train!




Richelle83 said:


> I thought they were based out of Seattle...could be wrong of course. *Kinda upset they have discontinued so many purple shadows*, guess I'll need to stock up when I have the money.


----------



## mac_aiken (Nov 27, 2011)

Does anyone have a link for Fyrinnae's blog? Their store is closed and it says that info is available on their blog but I can't find it.


----------



## Richelle83 (Nov 27, 2011)

http://www.fyrinnae.blogspot.com/


----------



## mac_aiken (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks!



Richelle83 said:


> http://www.fyrinnae.blogspot.com/


----------



## Shypo (Nov 29, 2011)

I guess I was lucky to get an order placed this past summer - I love everything I got - it wasn't a huge order, but I got about 12 shadows and the pixi epoxy.  It's a shame that they have so many issues, but I guess the 'manufacturing' process is a bit unpredictable.


----------



## saintifying (Dec 23, 2011)

i love fyrinnae, wait times be darned. pixie epoxy is the best adhesive and their eyeshadows are amazing. i cant live without rapunzel had extensions <3


----------



## kabuki_KILLER (Feb 15, 2012)

Just placed my first ever order from them. I got the Mephisto eyeshadow and the Arcane Magic one called Steampunk. Then I got 4 of the lip lustres. I hope they live up to the hype!


----------



## Ellen01 (Jun 19, 2013)

I just adore their eyeshadows, blushes, highlighters, lip lustres and their adhesive (Pixie Epoxy). I never came across such unique and complex shades before, although I wouldn´t recommend doing a "Fyrinnae-Eye" if you are in a big hurry....tends not to work too well for me.
  	It is also wise to do your foundation AFTER your eyes, because of eventual fall-out


----------



## LiliV (Jun 20, 2013)

Fyrinnae is one of my favorite make up companies I have so many of their shadows because they're so unique and gorgeous! Just placed my order last night for their Pride 2013 stuff


----------



## elenaa (Oct 13, 2013)

nice eyeshadows


----------



## makeupnerdie (Oct 18, 2013)

My favorite Fyrinnae product would be their Powder Highlighter in Center Stage. It's quite similar to theBalm Mary-Lou Manizer, only less shimmery. I'm thinking about trying their Lip Lustres. I heard a lot of good things about it so I might as well add that to my wishlist for the Holidays ​


----------



## katred (Oct 19, 2013)

makeupnerdie said:


> My favorite Fyrinnae product would be their Powder Highlighter in Center Stage. It's quite similar to theBalm Mary-Lou Manizer, only less shimmery. I'm thinking about trying their Lip Lustres. I heard a lot of good things about it so I might as well add that to my wishlist for the Holidays ​


  This is a company I've been meaning to check out forever, not just the shadows (which look incredible in any swatches I've seen), but also the lip lustres. There's a shade that's a real black red available on the site, perfect for Fall. Has anyone tried them? Are they worth checking out?


----------



## Ellen01 (Oct 20, 2013)

katred, I do have some of the lip lustres, though not the one you are meaning (guess it´s "dragon´s blood"?)

  I personally like them, I have got the two red shades (1952 and Glamorous Rebel) as well as a pink one. They are some sort of soft, dewy lipstick (don´t let the lipgloss packaging fool you) and mine go on pretty opaque, but I have heard that the Dragon´s Blood can be a bit difficult. You can also check their website for reviews on the products.


----------



## pockykami (Oct 24, 2013)

I love the eyeshadows ive tried from her, but I wish there were better swatches and reviews online. Id love to try the lip lustres, but choosing a shade is difficult.


----------



## MAChostage (Oct 24, 2013)

I ordered Lip Lustre samples the other day and they've been shipped. I'll post swatches when I get them.  





pockykami said:


> I love the eyeshadows ive tried from her, but I wish there were better swatches and reviews online. Id love to try the lip lustres, but choosing a shade is difficult.


----------



## MAChostage (Oct 26, 2013)

Lip Lustre swatches:  From top to bottom - Dragon's Blood, Diabolic Masquerade, 1952, Saloon Girl  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








  These have a somewhat thick and opaque texture, with Saloon Girl being the thinner and less opaque of the batch, noticeably so. I've not yet worn any on my lips, so I can't yet speak on the wear. I do think I'm going to like the formula, though.


----------



## katred (Oct 30, 2013)

Thanks so much for the swatches! Dragon's Blood is pretty incredible looking... Definitely have to get off my behind and order something from these guys.


----------



## Kaori (Nov 17, 2013)

I ordered on Nov 11th and they already sent it on Nov 16th despite saying it takes a month, yay, arriving on 19th.
  My order:
  Pixie Epoxy
  Lip Lustre: Lollipop-Pop, It's A Mod World and Pygmy Hippo =)


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 24, 2013)

The winter 2013 collection has launched!


----------



## LiliV (Nov 24, 2013)

charismafulltv said:


> The winter 2013 collection has launched!


  I'm so excited!  I was really sad when they didn't do a Halloween collection this year.  I saw earlier on Twitter that this went up but when I checked it appeared to have been taken down, now it's available again.  I got Sled Puppies, Snowboarding, Peppermint Vodka, and Fireside Interlude.  Boot Season is pretty too but I already have Etherial Eire and Monster Movie so I'm good on that type of shade for now lol


----------



## LiliV (Dec 3, 2013)

Got my winter shadows!  Snowboarding, Boot Season, Fireside Interlude, Peppermint Vodka, Sled Puppies


----------



## harlem_cutie (Dec 9, 2013)

I can't wait for Nordic Angel. I hope it's here before I leave for vacation.


----------



## vaisforluvrs (Dec 11, 2013)

harlem_cutie said:


> I can't wait for Nordic Angel. I hope it's here before I leave for vacation.


  Just went to check out the website and it is closed for new orders. Seems like every time I go on their site, it's closed!


----------



## LiliV (Dec 11, 2013)

vaisforluvrs said:


> Just went to check out the website and it is closed for new orders. Seems like every time I go on their site, it's closed!


  The boys have been overwhelmed with orders lately and trying to get through them.  They never close for long though!  I would check tomorrow or the next day


----------



## harlem_cutie (Dec 12, 2013)

I always catch Fyrinnae at random times. Def keep trying. My package with Nordic Angel is expected tomorrow. Yay!


----------



## Ellen01 (Dec 15, 2013)

I also placed an order recently! I am very excited for "Nordic Angel", anybody tried it yet?

  I also ordered some blush samples and loads of eyeshadow samples (as if I haven´t had enough stuff already.... ooops...)


----------



## devonnaire (Aug 18, 2014)

Ellen01 said:


> I also placed an order recently! I am very excited for "Nordic Angel", anybody tried it yet?
> 
> I also ordered some blush samples and loads of eyeshadow samples (as if I haven´t had enough stuff already.... ooops...)


  Yes, I have Nordic Angel and its beautiful! The funny thing is I *rarely* (like, once a year maybe) wear blush. I am very pale and have ruddy cheeks and I find blush usually makes that look worse, unless I pile on an obscene amount of concealer and I don't like that look either. But I bought Nordic Angel because the colour is so amazing, and I also recently bought Greek Goddess as well because..well, its just so damn pretty. They are both fantastic and only need the tiniest amount because they are so packed with colour.

  I love Fyrinnae and have tons of their eyeshadows. Their lip lustres are really nice too. For the person above looking for a dark red, may I suggest Winter's Romance? Its reaaally nice. I should do some swatches of my collection, I probably use their eyeshadows more than all the other ones I have, and I have a lot


----------



## devonnaire (Aug 18, 2014)

LiliV said:


>


 
  Snowboarding is such a fantastic purple. I am slowly collecting all of their purples. Sakura (pale sheer pinky lavender) all over with Snowboarding in the crease and a purple eyeliner looks amazing.


----------



## crystalzi (Aug 18, 2014)

I just ordered a couple samples to try. Immortal, shark something, don't remember the others. I just discovered sugarpill and these other loose shadow brands last week. Where have they been all my life?


----------



## whoadangjamie (Aug 18, 2014)

crystalzi said:


> I just ordered a couple samples to try. Immortal, shark something, don't remember the others. I just discovered sugarpill and these other loose shadow brands last week. Where have they been all my life?


  Oh man, just wait till you find out about Shiro, and Hello Waffle, and Notoriously Morbid, and Femme Fatale, and... and... 

  Loose shadow is fantastic - have you bought a glitter adhesive yet? That helps everything pop.


----------



## crystalzi (Aug 18, 2014)

whoadangjamie said:


> Oh man, just wait till you find out about Shiro, and Hello Waffle, and Notoriously Morbid, and Femme Fatale, and... and...   Loose shadow is fantastic - have you bought a glitter adhesive yet? That helps everything pop.


 Hmm no I haven't! I wore sugarpill decora with my ud primer and the nyx milk pencil. Which adhesive do you prefer?


----------



## crystalzi (Aug 19, 2014)

Just made another small order from fyrinnae. Got the epoxy full size and a sample of their purple blush. If I can figure out the technique of these shadows I see a big haul coming soon!


----------



## Lynlia (Aug 19, 2014)

crystalzi said:


> Just made another small order from fyrinnae. Got the epoxy full size and a sample of their purple blush. If I can figure out the technique of these shadows I see a big haul coming soon!


  Best way I've found is use a tiny amount of pixie epoxy, let it dry down for a second until it's tacky, then pat/press on with your eyeshadow brush. Swiping it on hasn't been very effective when I've tried experimenting with them. I do LOVE my Fyrinnae shadows though! Some of them are just so complex and pretty.


----------



## whoadangjamie (Aug 19, 2014)

crystalzi said:


> Just made another small order from fyrinnae. Got the epoxy full size and a sample of their purple blush. If I can figure out the technique of these shadows I see a big haul coming soon!


  If you wind up hating the Pixie Epoxy, try out Darling Girl's Glitter Glue. It's easier to work with (not quite as tacky) and works just as well.


----------



## crystalzi (Aug 19, 2014)

Thanks ladies! Omg I need to try some darling girl as well! Glittery makeup and nerdom?! Yay!


----------



## Lynlia (Aug 19, 2014)

I'll second what @whoadangjamie said. Glitter Glue is awesome!


----------



## crystalzi (Aug 25, 2014)

So I got my 4 fyrinnae shadows. Omg I am in love! Mr dapper shark, otters, and immortal are drop dead gorgeous! I did 2 more orders since then lol. I love that you can order minis from these companies since I don't wear makeup everyday. Today I should be getting the epoxy and the royal purple blush mini. I also ordered a couple from makeupgeek and darling girl I am getting obsessed lol.


----------



## LiliV (Sep 2, 2014)

Just received my order from the new Exquisite collection, I loveeeeee these.  So my type of shades! From left to right- Elegant Revelry, Breathtaking, Dreamwoven Luxuries, Princess for a Day


----------



## crystalzi (Sep 2, 2014)

LiliV said:


> Just received my order from the new Exquisite collection, I loveeeeee these.  So my type of shades! From left to right- Elegant Revelry, Breathtaking, Dreamwoven Luxuries, Princess for a Day


  I got princess for a day the other day and it beautiful. I need to get the rest now.


----------



## LiliV (Sep 2, 2014)

I did this eye look today using Elegant Revelry, I love the duochrome on this one


----------



## Ellen01 (Oct 16, 2014)

LiliV, that ist gorgeous!!!
  I recently wore Mephisto for a Girl´s Night Out, the purple and bronze looked really nice with my brown eyes... used some emerald green gel eyeliner with it and smoked it out with a soft grey and got lots of compliments! Mephisto ist a bit tricky to work with though, needs some work to go on even...


----------



## LiliV (Oct 20, 2014)

Ellen01 said:


> LiliV, that ist gorgeous!!!
> I recently wore Mephisto for a Girl´s Night Out, the purple and bronze looked really nice with my brown eyes... used some emerald green gel eyeliner with it and smoked it out with a soft grey and got lots of compliments! Mephisto ist a bit tricky to work with though, needs some work to go on even...


  Thanks!


----------

